# Re: ISIS Colchester........part 24



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Morning all

am still worried about my lining, it was about 7.2 on thursday and had only increased to 7.4 i think yesterday.....I know it needs to be about 8 by the time it comes to ET.  I know there is a few days to go for it to thicken up but it just seems like it has stopped.  the nurse who did my scan didn't seem worried and said it looked like a nice dense lining, but I can't help but think thicker would be better.  also keep having irrational thoughts that I'm gonna ovulate before I get to EC.... was about 20mins late with my spray and jab last night and just feel all crazy about it  

rachel - sounds like you had a nice day yesterday, we are off out in a bit to take my dad out for dinner.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home! I carried PiePigs post over as she's only just posted it  

Lots of love and luck to you all     

Rachel x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Rachel  

hee hee, that means I'm first lol!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

A new home already. Boy can we gas.

Debs - 9 follies is great. Also sounds like you're eating the right things. 

Angel - hope you got a good rest last night. Just noticed your ticker - you've done a quarter of your target already, that's fab. 

Back in  a bit. It's our village open gardens and I need to drop bits down to dh. We were going to have a fountain going but when I got there and opened it up there's nothing to draw the choc up so I've had to come back and improvise.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

PiePig said:


> Thanks Rachel
> 
> hee hee, that means I'm first lol!


Yes, definately this time!! 

Don't get too used to it!! 

Rachel x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Piepig - think its probably the meds messing with your head hun making you think silly things, 20mins wont make any differnce but you must get the exact time for your hcg tonight, i do know that one has to be dead on time - hope you enjoy your dinner with your dad  

Cath - hope you get the fountain working hunny   - thanks for your comment on my weight loss but still feel i have such a long long way to go   - are you feeling better today?

Hope everyone else is ok - will have to go back and read the old posts - im lost now!!

Be back later
Emx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Em - thanks honey, think I am just in that last little bit now where you start to think about what could go wrong.....I am fairly calm really - honest!  have set all the alarm clocks on the house and synchronised them as well so tonights jab should be bang on time.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi - just a quickie from me:

Cath - thanks for thinking of me at the minutes silence on Fri - I was actually there in uniform (the only girl) but I look very different in it. What is so sad is that another 2 soldiers from my unit have ben killed - that's 5 in 5 days. DH and I are begining to think that going to work is stressing me out too much, with having to be on standby 24/7 to notify loved ones. It's really upsetting me and I think perhaps I should withdraw from the job but I don't want to loose face. A lot of people did a lot of things to get me my job and I don't want to annoy them. If there was a way that I could be removed from the notifying list then I would be a lot less stressed. It would mean a huge loss of face but perhaps worth it. I'm going to re-think things at work tomorrow.

Piepig - 9 follies is eggcelent! I remember Rachel mentioned Royal Jelly to thicken her lining (from Holland and Barret) and I have heard that extra selenium may help too. I drank a litre of cows milk a day and had 4 brazil nuts plus 1.5 litres of water. 7.4 mm is a good number and your lining is bound to thicken up between your last scan and EC so please don't worry. At the clinic in Spain I went to they were unconcerned when ladies reached 7mm. Good luck for your trigger tonight. Sounds like you have a good plan with all your alarms.

Shelley - I'm sorry to hear about DH's test results going missing. It's not fair. Hopfully they'll turn up soon or they get the new tests checked and results in shortly. 

Cath - hope Daisy is OK. Prague has intrigued us all!

Tricksy - I hope your bleeding is not so bad now and that Cropi's eye is on the mend.

Lisa - I'm sorry you are having such a hard time of it. I hope that things will just fall into place for you. Would it help if you visited Reprofit to see if it's right for you? When I got to Barcelona I was mightly relived that I was there and that the Dr's could help me. It stopped me worrying instantly.

Em - hope you are OK

Rivka - I hope you are OK too?

Love,

Loui


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

back from a fabulous weekend of lovely food, drink and time with my gorgeous husband!!! I am truely the luckiest girl in the world!!! It was so relaxing and i can't beleive we have to come back. I felt so loved   Made me very happy!!

Shelley - i am so sorry to hear about greg's blood tests. i think ISIS only really look at your case when you are cyling and then its too late for bloods etc. I hope it gets sorted hun. I know its hard but most of the time its not plain sailing and there are some ups and downs. It  doesn't make it any easier i know. Sending you a huge   and you know i'm always here for you.

Piepig - wooohooooooooooooooo so happy for you hun, it sure moves quickly when you get going! So how long have you been stimming for?? Doesn't seem that long??

Lisa - i hope you and dh are ok hun. Sending you a huge  

Tricksy - how's cropi?? Hope she is ok. Hope you get some answers from your dr hun.

Rachel - the yew tree is in great horkesley and is a lovely little pub. I'm happy to meet there anytime.

Loui - what a hard decision about your job. Its something that i always think about. I misscarried as soon as i went back to work and at the back of mine and dh's mind is what if that was why. Its so hard but you need to put you first, easier saud than done i know. 

Em -   hope you're ok hun

love to all, really sorry to say but i'm not going to be at the meet on sunday. I ummed and ahhed about it but at the moment i want to put ivf on the back burner. I feel really selfish for saying that as you guys are alwyas there for me. But don't feel ready for a big meet. I hope you have fun and i love you all. I hope you understand. love Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Not getting the chance to post much at the moment as really busy. Just wanted to come on though and say good luck to Debs for Tuesday.  Don't worry about your lining.  7mm is fine (mine never got that thick and I still conceived) and in any case yours still has plenty of time to thicken til the important implantation time.

Cleo - Glad you had a good weekend.

Sam


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,

cleo,hi hunglad u had a lovely time away,and u and rich spent some quality time together sounds like it done u both the world off good.  

loui,hi hun,it must be so hard for u having to tell the familys loved ones,sending u a very big   have u started down regging yet?well hope ur ok. 

i want to say also i may say i wont be at the meet sunday as so much is going on and just dont no if im really up to it,im really sorry ,but ive got stuff going on with my mum and just havent been feeling that grate im so sorry.not up to a long post but truely hope ur all ok.    

p.s debs good luck tonight and hopefully see u wednesday.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi guys, hope that you've all had a good weekend?? Ours has been pretty good. We did go and meet our friends yesterday and it was lovely. We havn't seen them since Feb but it was like yesterday and the time went so quickly. I also realised that the Piriton that i've been taking for my prickly heat have been making me even more tired so I'll have to stop taking them now  My bleeding eased up a lot on Friday and now has very very nearly stopped. I'm still going to talk to the gp tomorrow and see what they suggest. Last night Si and I went to bed at 10pm, put all of our phones on silent and we slept until 10.30am this morning   it was lovely and I feel so much better for it. My back has been ok, but on the verge if you know what I mean. I had to ride Crop this afternoon as she hasn't been out since Tuesday and we've got a lesson tomorrow and another show on Saturday so we really need to get some work done. I hurt my back before I even got on her, again picking out her feet. I must be doing it differnently and pulling something. I persevered and we did go out, she was a bit of a monkey but I think that if anything the excercise has helped loosen my muscles, so thats good. Cropi's eye is looking a lot better and the vet is coming back out tomorrow to check her over and give us the results, so its fingers crossed. Ok, enough of my waffling about me 

Where is the bbq next Sunday? Is it still on?

Just found a food list from the previous thread so assume it is still on. Who is coming and what time!! ??

BBQ food list:

Rivka - tabouleh salad (sorry to be thick but what is this??!!)
Rachel - meringue desert
Loui - chicken skewers 
Tricksy & hubby - Burgers and Tuna Rice

Loui - I'm so sorry to hear that another 2 soldiers have been killed, its so sad, they are just babies themselves  it must be so hard for you   I hope that you don't have any more bad news to pass onto families

Piepig - What time is your jab hun?? I'll be thinking of you, don't panic and it'll be fine. Get everything ready before you go to bed and don't freak at the size of the needle!! I found that it doesn't make any difference what size it is it doesn't hurt anymore at all. For thickening up lining I found this before:

Zita West tips for womb lining include
1. Daily supplement vit E;
2. Eat foods rich in vitamins B1 and B6;
3. Get plenty of sleep;
4. Lots of good lean protein;
5. Use lavender oil in the case of headaches (not pills);
6. Use meditation and visualisation;
7. Evening primrose oil
8. Fish oil
9. Co-enzyme Q supplement (it's hard to get enough from your diet);
10. Eat iron-rich foods like pumpkin seeds and almonds or take supplements;
11. nuts, spinach, kelp, seeds, garlic, kidney beans, milk, brown rice and oatmeal;
12. foods containing bioflavanoids such as citrus fruits, grapes, broccoli and tomatoes;
13. L arginine and amino acids;
14. Plenty of fresh filtered water (not out of plastic bottles and in addition to all other drinks e.g. herbal teas);
15. NO coffee, tea, alcohol, fizzy drinks
16. Avoid vigorous exercise;
17. Surround yourself with orange coloured things;
18. Acupuncture helps with pelvic blood flow and womb lining; and
19. Keep the lower abdomen warm with the use of a hot water bottle (you MUST stop doing this after embryo transfer).

Viagra (common brand name Sildena) may be prescribed to improve blood flow to the endometrium. Thee is much controversy about the use of viagra in the UK and it's not used in all clinics here but is in common use in the US.

The aim at this stage is to try and stay relaxed and take each day as it comes, not least because getting over-anxious about the results of your scans and tests will release adrenaline into your bloodstream. Make a conscious decision to get rid of negative thoughts as they areise, and use meditation techniques to still an agitated mind.

Women worry that they cannot visualise what their womb lining might look like, but you can envision these using any images you like. Put pictures in your mind that you understand, that have meaning for you and that you can perceive clearly.

Try, also, to avoid stressful situations, or at least try to find ways to deal with them that cause you the least stress. Spend some time each day sitting quietly and breathing deeply, and remember that rest is vitally important. Put your feet up whenever you can and avoid aerobid exercise and activity, which will direct blood to your extremities when you want a good blood supply going to your womb and it's lining (and your growing eggs, if you are using your own). Even just sitting at your desk or driving a car restricts the flow of qi to your abdomen; lying down flat or in a semi-recumbent position for some part of the day is bettter.

Other tips:
Get plenty of early nights - never underestimate the power of sleep and rest to enable your body to adapt, repair and grow.
Drink plenty of water - 2-3 litres per day.
Your lower abdomen should be kept warm.
Have regular acupuncture treatment from an experienced practitioner.
Use grapefruit, lemon or lime essential oils to uplift your spirits, either in a burner, a warm bath or massage oil.
Eat warm, nourishing foods,
Take a daily supplement of DHA.
Take a good vitamin and mineral supplement containing vitamin E and co-enzyme Q.
Use visualisation: see what you are trying to achieve here. Lie down, close your eyes and feel your muscles relax. Focus on breathing from your abdomen. This helps you relax and allows the blood to circulate freely.
Spend at least 10 minutes per day talking to your partner, telling each other how you are feeling, asking for the support you need. Don't expect your partner to be able to read your mind. Tell him your frustrations and what he can do to help. Don't get resentful, it is negative, and don't expect him to know what to do - he doesn't. Be there for one another.


Hope it helps hun 

Em - Hope you've had a nice weekend with B and dh. I see that you've lost 9lb now  that is fantastic, well done. I wish I could lose some too  I know its a hard time of your for you but try and keep your chin up and just think how lucky you are to have a fantastic ds and your hubby. It will happed for you hun, its just taking time 

Rachel - oh I love fruit picking, problem is I end up eating more than I buy and feel sick by the time I come out   Sounds like you've had a good weekend. Where did you go for your meal?

Cath - Did you get your new bra?? Daisy really is a naughty puppy isn't she <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F23%255F14%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







cute though   How did your open gardens go today??

Lisa - Poor Steve, he must be gutted and he is no way fat  that was really mean. High Cholesterol does not mean that you are over weight and I can't believe that you don't eat a healthy diet so how come its so high?? Some people just have it on the high side whatever they eat   to him. How are you feeling now?? have putting your treatment back taken any pressure off at all?? Thinking of you hun xxx

Shelley -   poor you hun, that is really bad that they didn't pick up on this before and I'm not being funny but why on earth did your gp not do something before either  he knew that you were going for treatment. Whats the point in having the tests done if the gp looks at them and just files them   I really hope that we get it sorted out soon hun 

Rivka - Are you away this weekend have a feeling you are?? hope everything is ok with you  

Cleo - Where are you too?? think you may be away too   Bournmouth for a dirty weekend I think

Well i think that I've got everyone, sorry if I've missed anyone out.

Lots of love to everyone, I saved the lists so I'll bring those over in a mo

Take care

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Our posts just crossed.....

Shelley & Cleo - I'm really sorry that you guys are not going to be at the bbq on Sunday, its not going to be the same with you guys and Julia and Gordon too. Should we rearrange for another date when everyone is feeling a bit better and ready for a meet??


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy said:


> Should we rearrange for another date when everyone is feeling a bit better and ready for a meet??


might be a good idea if most people aren't going to be able to make it.

thanks for all the zita west info, think i am doing a lot of it so hopefully it'll have thickened up already.

shelley - looking forward to seeing you wednesday

loui - thanks for the info that some clinics say 7mm is enough....very reassured now

sam - thanks for the reassurance as well

cleo - only 9 days of actually taking gonal-F so yes it has gone mega quickly

roll on midnight so I can go to bed


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Piepig - i think lining can get thick quite quickly hn, so i'm sure you'll be fine.

I feel bad about the meet   don't want to put a spanner in the works. I love seeing you all but feel it would be a bit much for me this time as i feel i am getting over my miscarriage and that seeing everyone will bring feelings to the surface that i don't want. Does that make sense?? For a few more weeks i want to forget about my infertility probs and move on. Its all still raw at the moment as i haven't had a period and my body just doesn't feel like it belongs to me. I'm a stone heavier and just feel, well not like me. Love you all to bits!!!!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

yes i think maybe we should rearrange as i want to come but at the mo just cant face loads off people.......


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

perhaps arranging another one for a months time (or so) would be a good idea. but of course keep this one for those that are able to go.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

sorry didnt put that quite right ,still keep next sunday but then rearrange for another meet.but i will sayif i feel alot better this week then i may change my mind,oh my head is just all over the place           ....................................


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shelley - only natural hun!! I found myself on cloud cuckoo when i was dr on buseralin. Really knocked me out.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy said:


> Should we rearrange for another date when everyone is feeling a bit better and ready for a meet??


TBH this weekend is a problem for us, all though dh is not working i feel reluctant to leave ds cos i dont see much of him anyway - he breaks up for 8 weeks in mid july so any weekend (as long as dh is not working) will be good for us- hope this dosent mess you about Rivka - especially if you have gone out and bought a new bbq!

besides, im really not feeling great and cant pretend that things are ok for me, if it was just us girls i know i could blub and get some hugs but it wont be so easy pretending everything is ok with our partners there!, hope that makes sense?

Im on my own again tonight  and im not a happy woman - feel incredibly lost at the moment - 

Cleo - glad you had a lovely weekend

Tricksy - im glad you are feeling better and it sounds like you and dh needed some well earnt rest and a nice time with your freinds - you still going to visit your doc?? hope you are ok 

Debs - good luck tonight hunny, you will be fine -   

Sorry but im not feeling great - i better go!
Love EM x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Do you know what I love about all of us we can all be honest with each other, say how we feel and its not a problem because we all understand how each other is feeling. Shall we rearrange another date then?? 

Em - Is dh at work tonight?? I know that you hate being on our own. Can you busy youself with a good film?? Sorry your still having a rough time, it seems to be a hard time for all of us at the mo

Shelley - Its no surprise that your in a pickle at the moment. The drugs do enough strange stuff to us without all of the other $hite you've got going on at the mo

Cleo - I know what you mean about just forgetting about ttc. Its so nice to just be normal, no drugs, no downregging and just to be ourselves and have a normal everyday life.....and actually enjoy sex without having to worry about what day/time etc it is. Hope your ok? We'll have to have a Yew Tree lunch one friday if you want??


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

can i ask u lot as i have been having really bad craps in my tummy not sure if its traped wind or what but its been like it for a couple of days and im really bloated and when did most off u have ur bleeds? i just dont no whats right and whats not if that makes any sense


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley - i had my bleed at the time I would have had it on a normal cycle.  but think it can come anytime really. the others will probably know more.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

the wilsons said:


> can i ask u lot as i have been having really bad craps in my tummy not sure if its traped wind or what but its been like it for a couple of days and im really bloated and when did most off u have ur bleeds? i just dont no whats right and whats not if that makes any sense


When did you start down regging?? If you started on day 21, think you've been doing it for a week now its perfectly normal and don't worry. You may have a bit of a weird bleed, heavier than normal and crampy. its your body clearing all of the crap out. Don't worry xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

sorry i mean CRAMPS omg whats going on


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F11%255F6%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







I knew what you meant and read it as cramps not craps!!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

me too


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

2 hours 26 mins to go Debs


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

its like you are reading my mind.....I just checked how long it was!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

You'll be sitting there twiddling your thumbs and then all of a sudden the time will just vanish!!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I hope so


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm off to bed now hun, fingers crossed for you. Don't worry, its just like any other little prick you've had at that time of night


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

im off gto bed now nite nite lots off love to u all.be thinking about u debs


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

night night

and   at your comment tricksy!


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Debs - thinking about you too! Don't worry about not stimming for as long as you thought you would - I had EC on day 11 last time when it was forecast for day 14. I think yours happens on day 11 too.    

Shelley - tomorrow I am on day 5 of injections and so I think I am 5 days to a week behind you. I too feel bloated, and am awaiting my AF. On top of this I have a bad lower back too, which I haven't had for months (it's normally AF-related). I'm seeing Brenada on Tues so hopefully she can sort me out. Also, it's very normal to feel emotional, drained and very tired - after all, our DR'g drugs are making us pre-menopausal, and so our hormones are being turned off at the moment.

Cleo - what a lovely w/end you have had. I'm pleased that you had such a good time. 

Some of you have beeen reading my mind! I would rather we postpone the Meet or have another one in a months time. I have been Duty Officer all week which means that I have to be contactable at all times and react immediately to any crisis. As a result it really impacted on our w/end together as I had to deal with a soldier who had an asthma attack and ended up in hospital. He's OK now, but I had to go and visit him Fri night at the hospital at short notice which is normally fine, but DH had booked a surprise meal for us that night which I had to cancel  . On top of that, now that DH is away Mon-Fri on a course he would rather we alternate our commutes to each other (between Colchester and Salisbury). So, I would like to commute to him this coming w/end to get away from it all, but hadn't said anything about it because I didn't want to be a sourpuss. 

BTW, I think I may have misled you all (unknowingly)   - I am on a short list of people who may be called upon to notify a family of their loved ones death. I haven't actually had to do this yet - I'm just on this list which plays on my mind constantly. I'm only supposed to be 'activated' every 1 week in every 12, but in case of multiple casualties I could get called up on the spot. Realistically, I'm more likely to have to go to a family after they have been informed and spend many, many hours with them over the following days and weeks helping them come to terms with the loss of their loved one and help them arrange the repatriation and funeral. Apparently, I am at the top of the list for this duty and so I hope and pray that no more of my soldiers are killled                   . Thank you to all of you for supporting me through this and of course through my IVF cycle. I couldn't do it without you all.

Loui


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

Hello lovely girlies,

Sorry I haven't been around. Had quite a hectic weekend, although good: Friday night - stripping wallpaper from a room upstrairs, Satirday morning - music theory exam (went well I think!), Saturday aftrenoon - hanging wallpaper in said bedroom, Saturday night - a good friend of us coming to stay, Sunday - going rowing with said friend from Flatford Mill to Dedham and back (wonderful fun!! I love rowing), Sunday night - all 3 of us moving furniture from upstrairs to garage because we're having new carpets delievered on Wednesday! Friend gone, I practices on the piano for an hour - piano exam tomorrow morning. Phew ...

It's a pity many of us cannot make it on Sunday, I was looking forward to it. But as TRicksy said it's good we can all be honest with each other and said what we feel. Now for me - to be honest, with the redecorating going on - we are having all carpets replaced, so a lot of moving (and dis-mantling!) furniture, and planning to paint the corridors and landing before the next lot of carpets arrive in a couple of weeks, so delaying the bbq would probably make sense for me too. Als, like Cleo said, we're not over the m/c yet, and I didn't think about it to be honest, but it could well be that such a meeting (as much as I love meeting you all) and the conversations we would inevitably have could have made feelings come back again (they do come bck again anyway to be honest ...).

So, let's have another date when everyone is feeling better. In the meantime, wish me luck in the piano exam tomorrow, I worked very hard for it nd want to get a good grade!

Tricksy - hope bleeding and backpain are eased   when are you going to the GP?

Cleo - glad you had such a good weekend, just what you need!

PiePig - your jab sort of now, isn't it! Thinking of you   and good luck for Tuesday   

Loui - I was in town near Town Hall during the 2 minutes silence and wondered whether you are there. It's so hard for you, especially while d/regging, to deal with all this stress  

Shelley -   that's so bad about G's results! Really unacceptable. Hope they do find the results quick and I'm sure they'll be no bad news   but you really don't need this.

Cathie - hope you are feeling less tired.

Em -   you seem to be having a lot going on, and I'm sure the tummy bug makes it worse. Like Tricksy said, remember you hvae lovely DH and DS, I know the longing for another baby is very real   but I hope the good things can help you through it, and hope it works for you with next tx.

Rachel, Lisa, Liz, Sam2007 - hi!

Rivka x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Morning

well DH was brilliant.....I was sat there saying "I'm not ready yet" and he was like "well you have to be its time" needle was in and out in a second and I felt like a top class plonker for getting so worked up about it.  

Loui - I don't think you misled us, it must be very stressful just knowing you might have to be involved in the notification yet even if you haven't actually done it yet.  I don't think it would be a bad thing to ask to be taken off the list particularly when you are going through tx and really don't need any extra stress.

Rivka - goodluck for your piano exam.

Em - thanks for the texts


do we want to start sorting out a new date then for BBQ?

love to all xxxxx


----------



## susanc (Jun 13, 2008)

Thank you ladies for all making me feel welcome.

My Story so far is Me 27, DH 29 TTC for 2 Years.  Reffered to Dr Marfleet in Feb 2007. 
Scans show i have mild PCOS and DH has lowish sperm count.  Was on CLomid for 12 months which did regulate my perriods but also made them virtually non existant.  Put on NHS IVF witing list Feb 08.  This is my first month not on Clomid and so far its been 5 weeks and 4 days and still no period.

This was my fear when i stopped clomid that i would go back to 5/6/7 weeks without a period and guess what its happening.

How do you guys cope ith the constant worry?  I dred going to the loo when i am at work because if i have come one my period i know i will burst into tears.  On the other have if i am not pregnant (which i do not know) i want my period so i can get on and try again this cycle.  

God this us so frushstrating, why did this have to happen to us.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

susanc said:


> Thank you ladies for all making me feel welcome.
> 
> My Story so far is Me 27, DH 29 TTC for 2 Years. Reffered to Dr Marfleet in Feb 2007.
> Scans show i have mild PCOS and DH has lowish sperm count. Was on CLomid for 12 months which did regulate my perriods but also made them virtually non existant. Put on NHS IVF witing list Feb 08. This is my first month not on Clomid and so far its been 5 weeks and 4 days and still no period.
> ...


Hi Susan

Maybe you'd like to post on the Introductions board as this will help us moderators point you in the right direction 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

Where are you with treatment as you're nolonger on Clomid and have just been put on NHS waiting list for IVF ?

Are you actually having private IVF at Isis Fertility Centre in Colchester ? The ladies on this thread are very friendly and you're more than welcome on this thread but if you're not at ISIS or having IVF then you might also find the Essex Locations board helpful to chat with other members within your area....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=228.0

You may also like to chat to other ladies who are suffering from PCOS....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0

and may also find the Male Factor board of interest....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Afternoon all.

Rivka - lovely to catch up, eventually! 

Susan - thanks for the introduction. Having irregular periods must be really tough on top of everything else.  

Loui -  it sounds like you have a tough choice but if you can, you should be putting yourself first, especially as you're having tx at the moment. 

Shelly  

Cleo - glad you had a good weekend. 

Tricksy - I've thrown in the towel on the bras and have bought some cheapies from Asda. No doubt Daisy will turn her nose up at these ones   Good luck at the next show.

Sorry this is only another quick post with not enough personals. Went back to the docs this morning for my monthly review. Apart from waiting an hour and a half to be seen it was fine. He's given me some sleeping tablets to help me get some proper rest so I'll hopefully not be so exhausted as I have been the past few weeks. Hopefully it will help me enjoy Prague too. We're just going for a few days with some friends from work. They have a holiday flat there and have invited us to join them on this trip. We're back Saturday night but it will be a nice little break.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Cathie - lovely catching up with you too   have a great time in Prague.

Susan - welcome! yes, it's constant worry, so unfair   I hope your period is late for a good reason, but if not I hope your turn on the NHS list comes quickly.

Lisa - how rude of the dr to make such a silly remark about DH!! High cholesterol have nothing to do with weight, my mum is on medication for it and she's a size 8 / 10!

Piano exam went okay-ish, made a mess in the middle of my first pieces but the other two pieces and exercises were fine I felt, anyway results (for this and the theory I had on Sat) in about 6 weeks time so we'll see. It felt good to actually do the piano exam because it means I have to 'perform' to someone I don't know on a piano I'm not used to (a lovely one, though) so it's a sense of acheivement to have done this.
Next music milestone: a students concert at my teacher's home in a could of weeks time. Playing to about 10 people I don't know  

Other than that more hard work tonight to preparation for the carpets coming in on Wednesday. 

No letter from adoption people yet ...

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rivka - sorry you still havent heard from he adoption people yet hun   thank you for being so understanding about this weekend, seems not many of us were really up for it after all, it is a shame though   sounds like you did well today with your exam hunny, you should be proud of yourself  

Cath - im glad doc has given you something to help you sleep, cant beleive you had to wait so long though!!! - hope daisy dosent like your new bra from Asda!!!

Susan - join the 'why me club' hunny - its all sh*t these fertility problems we all have and if you question it too much it can make you go   - i hope we can all support you through this time - also i understand about your periods being erratic but it wont affect ivf if you do it  

Debs - your were very brave last night hun, im glad i could be of help   - hope you are feeling ok today, are you nervous about tomorrow or eggcited??  

Loui - sounds like you have a tough decision on your hands if you are thinking about coming away from your job while doing tx - i know its hard but you do have to put yourself first at the moment - thinking of you  

Shelley - how are you feeling today?

Lisa- how are you hunny??

Hope everyone else is ok - Tricksy, Rachel, Cleo, Jojo, Sam2007 -  

Right better start thinking about cooking dinner.......get soooooo bored of cooking!

Love Em x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs - really sorry I forgot to post you as well. Well done for getting the jab done. It's the most draining as you're clock watching and then suddenly everything has to be done. Hope you're ok.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

having a crappy day   Trouble with a parent at school ad some other work strains that i won't go into. Just had enough really.  I hate going to work which is horrible because its nothing to do with the kids as such, itd all the other pressure that goes along with it. Roll on summer hols. 5 weeks tomorrow!! Not feeling  like me at all, burst into   at lunch.

Rivka - sorry to muck you around when you said you would host the meet. Do you feel your af is any where in sight?? I feel so emoptional i keep thinking she must be on her way, but i don't feel anything else. Its 5 weeks tom, doesn't it go quick?? Glad your music exam went well.

piepig - trigger done then?? Good luck for tom hun, will be thinking of you and   for eggcellent quality eggs!!

Loui - your job sounds tough hun. I drive past the garrison every morning and i've seen all the flowers there. I'm not surprised you wanted to see your dh this weekend. 

Shelley - you made me laugh so much with your post. Hope your craps have got better     That sounds like a typo i would do!! Seriously, hope you're ok hun and that af will be here shortly.

tricksy - reports will be done this weekend (doing them sat) so i'm free most firdays, just say the word. Any news on cropi??

Em - ah babe, tough when you're on your own I know i would just eat and drink.....oh who am kidding, i do that anyway when dh is here   In the summer hols i'll be glad to keep you company.

Cath - ooh prague, how lovely. You enjoy it hun, you deserve it. hope the sleeping tablets help and you get a rest. 

Susan - hi hun, i know this fertility lark is crap... it really sucks. I think i've just become hardened to it. How sad does that sound?? I get upset but as i expect it i just get angry and bitter. We're all in the same boat though so just holla and one of us will be around to give ya a  . 

Right have a million and one things to do and can't be bothered with any of it.....motivation needed.

Big hello to lisa , sams, rachel , jojo, liz and everyone else i've missed!!


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi everyone 

not sure if you'll remember me - i posted quite a while back here but then ( & i'll be really honest here) got caught up with the cycle buddies board & an ISCi thread- i couldn't keep up!

anyway -everyday like a stalker i've been reading all your posts thinking shall i join again and then after a few lovley PM's from Rachel36 decided to do just that!

well - a quick me update - had my cycle cancelled last week as only had 3 follies developing - felt at the time that the decision was left to us to decide wether to carry on or not and i was really upset but decided to cancel this time - as i've always been an over responder 40 follies on my first cycle but then OHSS & lost all but 6 and the last cyvcles follicle developemnt was never an issue - somehow i feel a bit 'cheated - does that make sense?

i think cos this was our first time with ISIS and a different drug regime i'm trying to make sense of it all - not blame them but you can't help feeling that way.

still Gideon (don't know his surname) has said will do higher dosage & possible daily scans next time (july) so feeling more posistive now.

so a huge hello to everyone & i know a few of you have had the worse sad news and i've always thought of you all - but am hoping can join in with your lovley chatter?!

(for thosewho do dog walking - i live in Halstead but can borrow Archie _the worlds biggest old english sheepdog _ (belongs to my m&D)& come & join you - don't mind driving to Colchester!

luv

sam


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sammij - of course i remember you, had wondered where you had disappeared to   - it is so hard to keep up with other boards and this one, i know when i first joined ff i went on several boards but just could not keep up with it all, especially the cycle buddies cos they seem to get through reams of pages a day, it was great but exhausting - so all though i float abit and post now and then elsewhere, i am happiest on this thread - possibly cos i have made such great freinds with most of the girls on here and they have all supported me through so much. You are always welcome though hunny. As for your cycle, im so sorry to hear that it was abandoned - and yes i can imagine that you do feel cheated, that makes perfect sense. But sounds like you have a positive view for cycling again in july - i hope we can support you now and through your next cycle     ps if you have an old english sheep dog that belongs to your mum and dad - i must must must meet him/her - i was brought up with an old english and i lovvvvved her so much - they are such beautiful dogs, i hope i get to meet you both very soon  

Cleo - hunny im sorry you are having such a tough time, all this after a lovely weekend too   sending you big hugs      

cath - must have missed your post about Prague, when do you go??


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello everyone

First day back at work     I didn't stop all day     and looking forward to my day off on Thursday.......it seems like my Wednesday afternoons off have gone out the window for a while but i'm not complaining the money will come in handy.  

Well i am feeling so much better for putting the treatment back.......i really think that is telling me something deep down that i'm not ready for more treatment anyway i've got until April to get myself sorted either way.

Its such a shame the BBQ has been called off i was really looking forward to seeing you all again    



Tricksy - Glad your backs a bit better hun and that you had a good weekend with friends  

Debs - Well done on your last jab hun    Thinking of you for tomorrow     Do BH do the EC under sedation or GA?  Let us know how you get on hun

Em - DH's cholesterol is 7.something.......bless him i packed him off with a packed lunch today with all salad and fruit,  I know he's gonna find it really hard as i call him the "buffet monster" he absolutely loves his food its such a shame.  How are you feeling hun?  Is DH on nights all this week?

Rivka -  Well done you on your exam.......i'm sure you will pass with flying colours,  sounds like you have a lot on with the decorating in the next few days its a shame about the meet up but i'm sure you'll be whacked out with all that you've got going on.  I think i waited about 3-4 weeks for the adoption letter........they don't rush 

Loui - it must be really hard for you with DH away during the week and only getting weekends together,  I'm so sorry as well about the colchester soldiers its so sad   That must be a hard job to do having to tell relatives bad news like that or having to help them through their grief do you think you could get taken of the list while your cycling as its hard enough emotionally without having to deal with other peoples problems too.....I don't mean that to sound selfish but you've got enough on your plate    

Cath - God what a wait you had in the docs!!!!    Glad your all sorted out though and the meds are doing their stuff for you    Prague sounds great.........Can you go any check out REprofit while your out there for me      

Rachel - Where did you go in the end for M's birthday?  Tell me though how much fruit did you pick to how much fruit you ate?    

Cleo - Glad you had a great break away hun    Sorry your having such a crappy day  

Shelley - How are you feeling - Are you ok?

Susan - Welcome to the board........OMG ttc is the most frustrating thing i agree it must be really hard when you have so long between periods as well cos you don't know where you are......hope you don't have to wait to long to get on with your treatment - Where do you live?

Sammij - Hi course we remembered you    sorry your cycle got cancelled that must ave been really hard for you to come to that decision,  Where did you cycle before hun?  I didn;t realise you were in Halstead i've got a couple of friends that live over that way - do you work in Halstead?

Sam, Liz, Spangle - Hi

I think i remembered everyone......its not on purpose if i missed anyone i;ve just been typing this for an hour now and my fingers are gonna go on strike any minute now

Love to all
Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

oooooo errrrr Lisa - we posted at EXACTLY the same time! no dh has finished nights now for a couple of weeks all though i am alone tonight as he has fire training - when they go play being firefighters    well thats my theory!! - so you?? if you are feeling better about putting treatment back then you are right, it probably is telling you something - only you know in your heart what is right - whatever decision you make hunny we will always be here for you - sorry about dh too - that must be very hard for both you and him - big hugs


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sammij - so sorry about your cycle hun, but glad you have a plan for your next cycle. I agree with em, i must meet Archie asap!! I too had an old english when i was growing and she was the best dog (sorry cassie, cover your ears!!) ever!! They're are just too gorgeous. I would have got one when we decided to get a dog but their coats are a bit too much for me to keep on top of. I won't bring cassie if we go for a walk as she will get jealous of all the hugs i give Archie!!  Stick around hun, we're all lovely o here  

Lisa - work sucks....its official!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Debs - just been thinking about you and didnt you say dh was on nights now?? does that mean he wont be with you tomorrow night after ec?? you wont be alone will you?


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps Cleo - i cant get into the blo**y shop


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Em - that's wierd   Sorry i can't help   What was your old english called?? Mine was bonnie x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Ours was Clyde...................... not really, it was Belinda - how long ago did you have her? (weird pming you and posting at the same time)


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Em - very funny..took me a minute   She died when she she was 13. Had her from me being 13 to 26, so cute. The trouble is hun, i haven't got the energy to go for another job ( wouldn't know what to do anyway) As it won't be long b4 we get back on tx again. Wouldn't want a new job and have to explain, take time off etc........


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Ahhh they are so lovely, i was 5 when we got ours, she died when i was 15 so didnt live as long as Bonnie - did she ever have any pups?? Belinda didnt, she was beautiful, i loved her to bits  

I understand about your job too, it makes sense to stay where you are hunny


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey everyone

thanks for the welcome back & the  - means a lot.

Cleo & Angel - Archie is the most spoilt dog in the world - he _expects_ hugs! me too have gown up with oes - this is my parents 4th!!

would love a dog but me & lee work full time & its impossible - but we are always 'borrowing' Archie - he's our baby!

Lisa - i work in Colchester so have that fab journey every morning through the villages (the Colnes - Chappel) & then i hit the Avenue of remeberance! argghh - bain of my life.
& reading your post hun - i did exactly the same after my 2006 tx cycle - i just knew i couldn't do any more for a while & when it came to starting again this year i actually felt quite excited so i knew i hade made the right decision.

look foward to posting more tomorrow (at work - but they shouldn't give us internet access!!) & hopefully getting to know you all again!

samxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

No pups, she was too much of a puppy herself. Got her from a rescue place, she was one of about 5 if i remember. She was in a rescue place cos a husband and wife had split up and to get his own back on his wife he had the mum dog put down. Can you beleive what people are like


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sammi - good to hear your going to stay with us   welcome to the mad house  

ps i once went out with a guy just cos he had an old english sheep dog, the dog was beautiful but didnt think much of the owner -


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

cleo31 said:


> No pups, she was too much of a puppy herself. Got her from a rescue place, she was one of about 5 if i remember. She was in a rescue place cos a husband and wife had split up and to get his own back on his wife he had the mum dog put down. Can you beleive what people are like


That is bloody horrible - what a complete git.........some people, mind you i caught on the news today how a man had killed his 2 children over a custody battle


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Angel10 said:


> ps i once went out with a guy just cos he had an old english sheep dog, the dog was beautiful but didnt think much of the owner -


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo- its true


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys, I'll apologise now for the mammoth ME post before I get onto you lot 

Well my back is well and truly fcuked tonight   I am pretty sure its down to all of the stress and tension. I did manage to go out for a ride last night, although it went a little bit before I got on the gentle movement actually helped, even though she was a monkey  Today I started work at my normal stupid oclock on a Monday so I was finished and ready for the vet to come out this afternoon, plus I had a lesson. The vet came out, eventually  I waited 2 hours for him but he had a couple of emergencys so he is forgiven, plus he is really nice. While I was waiting for him I was getting Cropi ready for our lesson and my back went again, I was walking like a nana when he turned up  He had good and bad news for me. The biopsy has shown the all of the tumour is out of the 3rd eyelid, but, there are lymph drainage tubes going from the eyelid to the lymphatic system and the biopsy showed some abnormal cells in these. Basically we have got to keep our fingers crossed that it hasn't spread. I have got to keep a close eye on her and look out for abnormal lumps  The vet has looked into Chemo for her but as her cancer is very rare then its not really a viable option as the Chemo will have to go into her eye and this can cause more problems than it cures....also he can't get hold of any in the UK or even Europe  I'm sure that she will be fine and it won't spread, I hope and pray that she's going to be ok, he is coming back out to see her next Friday. Well after all of that my back was very tense and sore but I thought that like yesterday it might ease it off, so off we went. I managed to get on and I really thought that I was going to have to get back off again as I couldn't sit upright but after a minute or so it was ok and did help so off we went. However, when I got back and went to get off that was another story and I could hardly walk, I somehow managed to get her back to her field, poo pick and put rugs on my friends horses as he had laser eye surgery today and get home. I'm now on the sofa with an ice pack on, 2 ibuprofen down my neck and a little bit of fish and chips. Dinner was interupted by me having a major upset tummy, again due to the stress I think, it put me off the rest of my dinner somewhat  So Shell I had the craps not you eh   Ok enough waffle about me, lets get on to you guys 

Cleo - I'm sorry that work is so tough for you at the moment, has work changed or is it everything else that is making work almost unbearable for you?? Not long until you break up for the summer, now that is something to look forward to 

Em - Do you know when you can look into starting cycling again? Do you think that you will go for it at Isis?

Debs - Go Girl, I told you that one prick was just like another, they may look a different size but they all feel the same    Are you in at 12 tomorrow? Do they sedate at Bourne Hall or GA? I'll be thinking of you hun and praying for lots of lovely eggs for you. I've got a good feeling about this cycle for you 

Lisa - Thank you so much for your pm's hun  you are a great friend, thank you. I was looking forward to Sunday too but if I am honest  I am a little relieved that we have postponed the bbq. Crop and I are doing our 2nd show on Saturday, then we are at a wedding reception in Dunmow on Saturday night so it will be nice to have a little time at the weekend  We will get together soon for the chinese we keep promising ourselves   I hope that your back gets better too soon hun  

Sammij - I remember you too hun, I'm sorry that your cycle was abandoned. I don't blame you for feeling cheated, I would feel the same hun. Isis are really good and I hope that you havn't got faith in them. Gidon's surname is Lieberman I think. If you Google him you will find quite a bit of info on him, he has a very good repution. Good luck hun with whatever you do next 

Cath - Get you zooming over to Prague for a few days, not that I'm jealous <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D4%252F4%255F6%255F217v%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







  You really deserve a break, have a fantastic time. Do you get cheap flights from Stansted?? Lets hope that Daisy doesn't like your new bra's  

Rivka - Well done on your exams hun, fingers crossed that you get some good results. You must be very proud. Sounds like your doing lots at home as well, you have been busy. I know what its like with these fertility emotions. Just when you think that your doing ok WHAM something smacks you in the chops with a wet fish and they just come flooding back again. It really sucks   to you hun  

Susan - Welcome to our thread hun, your more than welcome on here, as you can see we are a friendly bunch, who normally tell it as it is and if your having a bad day then so be it, share it with us and we can all offer each other support. Are you having treatment at Isis??

Loui - Ah hun, what a time your having at the moment. God it must be so stressful especially as you don't get away from it, its not like you can leave work and just go home and forget about it. It must be so hard for you. Have a great weekend with hubby and try and relax. I hope and pray that you don't get anymore bad news for your boys  

Shelley - How are your craps?? or sorry cramps   down regging can make you feel like pants. It totally messes with your hormones and can make you feel horrid. It normally eases off a lot when you start stimming........... thats when the other side effects kick in    I hope that you get some results back for Greg really soon. I'm thinking of you and you know where I am if you need me.

Well I think that I've got everyone, I've been doing this for about an hour now!! better make sure I copy it before hitting that post button in case it goes wrong!!! I'll be very pee'd off 

Lots and Lots of Love to everyone, sorry about the waffle at the beginning 

Tricksy xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy - thinking of cropi and you. Your poor back   They pile on the pressure all the time at work with various things they want. Data on chilsdrens progress, details of why certain children aren't progressing and what you're doing about ti. Plus displays marking, things to include in lessons, planning formats, deadlines etc   enough to drive me mad!!!!! All this on top of actually teaching. 

Right i'm off to bed..... sleep tight all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


PS - Debs is right we should get a date together for a meet soon. I know how we all get booked up!!


Deb  -good luck again hun. xxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - stop that now, you are always the one who is there for us, and we are all here for you too - its good that you can talk to us - like we can you.
Im so sorry that your back is so bad again hunny, and the craps   i do hope it settles down soon. I too really hope and     that Cropi will be ok hun, we all know how much she means to you. Oh hun if its not one thing its another - you need some bigggggg hugs                      hope that helps a little  ..........me cycle again? tchhh when i get some more weight off i will, and yes will go to ISIS again, besides we have a frostie there which we got a 175pound bill for, so we need to go back - am worried they will overstimm me again espeically as they seem to be starting people off on 450iu puregon and my ovaries went beserk on 200iu which was reduced   we shall see, gotta get there first!

RIght i must be off, dh is home now..............Debs good luck tomorrow hunny - will be thinking of you


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Night night Cleo, have a good nights sleep hun. Blimey teaching sucks doesn't it, its not just go in do your job and come home like they make it sound on the telly   You should be paid a small fortune for teaching all of those kids  

Em - Don't you worry about cycling again hun, Isis scan you every other day or even every day now so there is no way that you will overstimm again. thanks for the hugs hun, they did help


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Angel10 said:


> Debs - just been thinking about you and didnt you say dh was on nights now?? does that mean he wont be with you tomorrow night after ec?? you wont be alone will you?


yep, I'll be alone.....but he is only 10 mins away at work and I'll have a direct contact no for him.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy -   You poor thing with your back. Hope it, and the craps, ease off soon. Will   for Cropi to be fine. 

Cleo -   that's way too much work - bleeping govt targets etc  

Sammij - welcome back. I had an abandoned cycle in Jan so know a bit about how you're feeling. It's just so sudden. We thought everything was ok during the scan and it was only when Fiona said she needed to speak to Gidon after I'd got dressed that it became clear they thought there was a problem. We were also given the choice about carrying on but they recommended abandoning. I found the worst thing was having been so geared up for tx that suddenly you're in limbo with no contact from the clinic and trying to come to terms with not getting to ec. Did they get you to have a trigger injection to make sure you ovulate despite abandoning? They didn't with me and I waited 8 weeks for a period. 

Debs - good luck for tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you and   for lots of juicy eggs with great fertilisation.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cath what on earth are you doing on here at 3.21 AM


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy said:


> Cath what on earth are you doing on here at 3.21 AM


I thought that too Tricksy!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Tricksy -   so many things going wrong, so unfair, you're such a lovely girlie   hope your back and tummy get better, and praying for Cropi tp be okay.

Cleo -   work sounds really stressful, I knew a teacher who took early retirement not because she didn't like teaching but because of all this new paperwork lark. Such a pity, when you could be just concentrating on actually teaching. Af seems to be coming, I started having brown spotting on the weekend so thought she's coming, but it's still just spotting on and off. No sigh for your yet?

Em - just read your new signature   hope it's too to hard without DH around.

Lisa - I think you're doing the best thing following your instincts, you need to take time off to get better physically and emotionally, not push yourself too hard. 

PiePig - good luck for today!!    

Sammij - welcome back! Of course we remember you   So sorry about your abandoned cycle, this must have been very hard to deal with, such a nasty surprise. But good that you have a plan in place for July.

Cathie - hope that was you posting at work!!

Hello everyone else,

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs -  today. I'm thinking of you today, you must be on your way by now. Take care and stay chilled     

Rivka - thanks hun  i iced my back all evening and it is a little better today but i've got to be careful. Need to nip to Tesco in a mo so we'll see how it is then  Still had the major craps last night though, mind you i've lost 2lb so alls not lost


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

rivka said:


> Em - just read your new signature  hope it's too to hard without DH around.


Rivka - no its no too hard when dh is not around but i do miss my ds, very much - but my signature is about all the hurt i live with, past and present - if i walk in the rain then nobody would see me crying, but im also crying inside too 

Hope you are ok xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Em -   remember we are here for you. If you feel like crying you always have us to give you a hug, virtual or real. 

Tricksy - hope going into Tesco's didn't make it worse for your back. Take care hun.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Don't worry guys, it wasn't insomnia last night, I was on a night shift again and after a couple of really busy hours I came on to unwind. Daisy and Honey were kind to me this morning and let me sleep till just after 12 - not as long as I'd have liked but could have been much worse.

Debs - hope today has gone/is going well.    

Tricksy - how do you always manage to look on the bright side? I think I'd still be fed up of the back and tum but you've managed to find a positive from it. Hope you're feeling better later and that Tesco didn't finish you off. 

Angel     

Rivka - do you want us to do an af dance for you?

Shelley - hope you're ok. 

Cleo - hope today is better for you than yesterday.

Hello everyone else. Must go and do some clearing up. A friend wants to pop over and use the scanner and the study is a bit of a bomb site after I tried to find some papers the other day   Catch you later.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cath - it makes sense now why you were on here so late   - when do you go away hun?

Sorry if i sound miserable - its because i feel it at the moment - i seem to have lost the will to do anything, i keep sitting around reading instead of doing housework and going to the gym - feel happier being lost in a crap novel - someone tell me whats wrong with me i know af is on her way and i feel so low and sad but i dont normally get this bad. Also been reading back at our board from this time last year as i was just out of hospital - i had forgotten how bloody awful that all was and reading my posts has brought it all back. I dont know what to do anymore, i should be excercising but all i want to do is eat and mope around - sorry for going on but its how i feel       whats wrong with me?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Em -      if i could give you a real hug I would, but I hope these virtual ones will do until I see you next.

Well I'm back home......it went really well. 9 lovely eggs so now just gotta hope that they get it on with the spermies ok and we get a good fertilisation.  The EC was fine, not at all painful, in fact the worse bit was getting the cannula in and the speculum.  In fact I actually feel great!

thanks for all the goodluck wishes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

PiePig - so glad to hear such good results and that you are feeling well. 9 eggs is excellent result! Now I may be   but got confused - are you sharing them? Even if you are you have plenty in there which is great. Let's hope they are now all busy getting jiggy with swimmers   

Em -    

Cathie - thanks for the dance offer, but to be honest I can't bring myself to care about it. It seems that now it doesn't really matter whether my cycles work or not if I can't bring a pg to term anyway   so whatever ...


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi all

Just wanted to pop in - 

Angel (em) i know we have only just started chatting again but don't beat yourself up on how you feel.  You have been through enough the last year & you know what - take the time to read that crap book  (i lurve them!)  & eat what you want  & do what you need to do.  no one will judge you - sending you a   .

Piepig -9 eggs - that is fab -   for the next bit.

thanks Tricksy for Dr Gideons name!  

Cathb - no i didn't get the ovulation in jection - should i worry -think AF should be here in 2-3 weeks (or so ISIS reckon)  i'll wait & see -but thanks for the info.

having a rubbish day at work -doesn't help that i'd booked this week off as would have been recovering from ET - still am off for the next 2 weeks & will be going to Cyprus for one of those - booked a  last minute thing at the weekend -need something to look forward to!

hope everyone all ok

sam x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

rivka said:


> Now I may be  but got confused - are you sharing them? Even if you are you have plenty in there which is great.


nope rivka you're not  I was supposed to be sharing them but my recipient pulled out so this is now our nhs go and we get to keep them all.

sammi - cyprus sounds fab!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Debs - thanks for your text - so pleased for you hunny, will they call you tomorrow with the results? has dh gone back to work now?                 sending some positive vibes for your little embies being made  

Sammi - its horrible hun when you look at whats happened and that you should be off work at the moment for tx - what do you tell people at work or do they know what you have been through? i hope you can look forward to your hols and enjoy them  

Tried to talk to dh tonight and tell him how i feel and he just thinks im unhappy cos im bored of him   it ended up with a heated discussion which he threw a load of stuff at me about and now we are not talking   - gotta sit beside him for an hour to stanstead to collect my mum and then when she gets in the car pretend that all is peachy!!! ha ha ha - just feel even more lost cos i thought he was my freind but he cant be cos he twisted my words and made me feel even lower    

Hi everyone else - sorry im so full of woe 
Love to all
Em x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Jo - thank you...........you know what for


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi all,

Apologies first - I am finding it so hard keeping up and having to read so many messages in one go - that I can only respond to a few of them.

Everything well with me, just waiting for AF now which should come any day and then we can get started ttc.  I am already finding myself obsessed with the whole thing which is pretty sad of me I do think.  I know I should be enjoying having a baby daughter and not worrying about how or if I am going to get another.  Wish I could get my head straight but unfortunately I feel like I have just taken myself back a whole year.

Sammi - Welcome back.  So sorry you had to have your cycle cancelled.  I cycled at another clinic before the ISIS.  I have PCOS and got 36 eggs which all had to be frozen because I got OHSS.  When I came to the ISIS for fresh cycle no. 2 they said that they thought that 6 eggs was a far better number and tried hard to keep my response down.  They did this but unfortunately none of them were very good quality.

Susan - Welcome to the thread.  I hope you soon get to know everyone.  Must be very confusing for you at the moment.  I can understand your frustration with the long cycles as I had the same thing.  Amazingly though the older I have got the more regular they became.  Now I am every 35 (ish) days.  still a long cycle than I would like but at least I know more or less when to expect them.

Debs - Well done on a successful EC.  Glad to hear it didn't hurt.

Lisa - Well done for taking the decision to delay.  It is only right you have your whole heart and mind in it.

Sam


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
my goodness you lot can chat - I only posted two days ago and you've written 6 pages!  Not much news from me though, although like Lisa I was a bit disappointed to read that the meet has been cancelled as I was looking forward to seeing you all, but fully understand that this is probably not the best time for some of you right now   .  Hopefully we can reschedule again soon though.

Loui - I know when we went on the dog walk that you said that things have been difficult at work recently but I don't think I appreciated how much  .  It does sound like it is pretty stressful for you at the moment with your responsibilty of having to notify relatives and work with the families if the worst happens, and really feel for you about this and will also pray for you that no more of your soldiers get killed   - I hope you manage to sort something out with work and also if you do stay on although I know you have only just started this job, are you able to have any time off after E/C?  Hope you have a nice weekend with DH too.

Tricksy -   sorry you are having problems with your back at the moment on top of everything else - forgive me if I have misunderstood what the cause of the back pain is, but have you thought of going to see an osteopath or chiropractor to see if they can help?  I sometimes get a lot of pain in my neck/shoulder area from running which was particularly bad during my 2nd IVF cycle (probably not helped by all the extra tension) and last year went to see an Osteopath on Mersea Rd which seems to have sorted me out after a few sessions and for the last 6 months it has (touch wood) been much better - I could give you the details if you like?  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for Cropi too and hope   he will be OK.

Debs - that is fantastic you got 9 lovely eggs from your follies - I am sending them lots of      for tonight with DH's   .  You take it easy tonight now and remember lots of vitamin C to help your body recover.

Rivka - I'm really pleased your piano exam went well - sounds pretty scarry having to play to someone and getting judged like that so a big well done to you!  I hope it goes well next week too at your student's concert.

SusanC - thanks for telling us a bit more about you but I'm sorry to hear you are having a hard time of it at the moment.  You're right, the whole TTC business is so frustrating, but we are all here to support you when you want to offload  .

Cath - hope that you have a lovely time in Prague  and that the sleeping tablets do the trick so you get a good break when you are there - sounds like you need it at the moment.

Emma - sorry you are feeling down at the moment and just want to send you a big   .  Hope that you sort things out with DH too.

Sammij - welcome back to the thread, stalker (only joking!   ) - honestly, I'm really pleased you decided to come back on and thanks for what you said about my pm's.  I'd forgotten you said you overstimulated on your previous cycle and having an abandoned cycle due to a poor response must have been the last thing you expected this time around, and I'm not suprised you felt cheated.  I hope that the protocol they have in mind next time will give you the right balance.  Sounds like a holiday in Cyprus is just what you need though in the meantime.

Cleo - sorry you had a bad day on Monday at work   - my Mum is a teacher and feels exactly the same about the job as you - loves the students but hates all the rubbish and politics that goes with it.  Hope the holidays come around soon for you.  Also when you are feeling up to meeting up with people let me know and I would love to take you up on your offer to meet up at the Yew Tree.

Lisa - we went to the Old Seige House in Colchester for Mike's birthday and had lots of strawberries and gooseberrys when we went picking (mike has an addiction to gooseberrys but that is another story).  Glad you are feeling better at having delayed your tx until next year.  Have you seen your GP yet?

Sam2007 - hope that A/F arrives soon for you. I am sure it is natural to worry about how long it may take you ttc again this time around and feel a bit anxious about this, but hopefully the fact you have got one lovely daughter now will take the pressure off you a bit and I am sure that you will still be able to enjoy all the happiness she brings - also, as I said before, your body knows what to do now, so hopefully it will get right to it this time around.

Shelley - how are you doing at the moment hun?  Sorry that the down regging drugs are making you feel so rubbish.  Any more news on DH's test results yet?

Dogwalkers - I think Cath suggested Thursday 26th for our next walk - I am up for that - who is coming and any suggestions on a meeting place?  Shall we say 6 pm again? (although is that too early if you are coming from Halstead, Sammij? - I'm happy to meet up in between if you have any ideas on a place or just come along straight from work for the chat if that is easier (although I'd love to meet Archie).

Hello to everyone else - JoJo, Liz, Spangle, SamOTM, Julia - there are so many of us I apologise if I keep forgetting people,

Bye for now,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs - Woohoo well done for today, its great that you are feeling so good as well.     that they get jiggy with it tonight and you have lots of fertilised emby's in the morning   

Em - I'm sorry that your hubby is not understanding you, men eh   it really does not help the situation does it and certainly doesn't make you feel any better. I'm thinking of you hun and you know where I am    

Cath - I'm glad that you were at work and not up with more insomnia   I do try and look on life that our glass is half full, actually its 3/4r's full in my eyes. We are very lucky and have a fantastic life and even better we have each other. We love each other with all our hearts and thats what matters. A baby would make our lives perfect, if thats not meant to be then we've still been dealt a pretty good hand I reckon and we have a lot to look forward to and discover together. I also realise that I am very very lucky to be able to think like this...

Sam - Don't feel bad for wanting another baby just as badly as you wanted Amy. Blimey Em can 100% empathise with you on this one, as can Julia, although her bump is over half way cooked now   Also JoJo and Sam on the Moon   Get jiggy with it girl, soon after you baby is born is when you are most fertile   

Sammi - Cyprus sounds great, I'm dead jealous. We can't manage a holiday this summer. Due to work we have to have winter holidays, mind you its not so bad laying in the sun when you know that everyone else at home is freezing    Have a fantastic time hun  

Rivka - Try and keep your chin up hun. I know its hard and no one can say anything to make you feel any better. Just snuggle up to hubby and have a cuddle together.

Rachel - I do suffer with my back anyway. I've got degenerated discs at the bottom of my spine and it does from time to time cause me problems. I usually go and see the Chiropractor and they are great at getting it sorted out. As this is 99.9% due to stress then nothing is going to fully resolve until I can chill out a bit. My normal lady has gone on maternity leave and I saw her standby a couple of months ago and he was scary!! I really thought that he was going to do me some damage he was so forceful. I have been given the number of another place on the Mersea Road and funnily had an appt for 2nd June but had to cancel it as this was the day that Cropi had her op!!! I keep meaning to ring and rearrange but I don't seem to get the time at the moment   Which one do you go too?? 

Where is everyone else tonight?

Lots of Love everyone

Tricksy xxx

When are we having the next bbq then


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

i'm here just very tired. Started spotting this morning which i'm happy about as it means af is just around the corner and it explains my emotional state   Still feel   iykwim.

Deb - well done hn, you relax because even though you feel good now if you don't take care you could feel crappy later. Get some rest and wishing you loads of luck for your call tom hun.

Em -  

rachel - yew tree sounds lovely hun for a little dinner. in a few weeks when school is nearly done and i'm feeling more like me i'd love to go.

Dh brining my dinner in now, what a sweetie.

love cleo


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sammij - sorry if I've worried you about af not arriving. I was probably just unlucky, I asked mainly as I'm curious to see if they changed their procedures as I made several comments about the care after an abandoned cycle. 2-3 weeks is the normal length of time but if it takes longer you should call them and make them see you (I let them keep me hanging on for 8 weeks which I now regret).

Tricksy -   for your attitude to life. You're an inspiration to the rest of us and I'll never forget that you managed to make me chuckle the day we were told about having to try donor eggs, just as I thought I'd never smile again.  

Em -  

PiePig - sending you lots of   and   for some action in the lab of love tonight. I'll have to find an internet cafe to check on your news in the next few days.

Rachel - having suggested next Thurs for a walk I've just realised I'm on nights, I'd put it down as Weds in the diary but have just double checked the list and I'm working  

Cleo -   I hope the witch goes easy on you. I can completely understand why you're upset about her arriving even though it'swhat you've been waiting for to draw this cycle to a close  

Sam - good luck with the ttc. 

Hello everyone else. Off for a soak in the bath now to relax me before bedtime. 

take care


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Piepig - contgratulations for your eggies - that's eggcelent news ! Sending you some follie fertiliser [fly]       [/fly].

Sorry no more personals - I'm really tired after my reflexology with Brenda but I had to log on to see how PiePig got on today. I'm definately up for a dog walk next week - Cath can you make Wed instead of Thurs instead?

loui


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Its busy on here tonight.......I'm so fed up with watching footie    can't moan too much though as DH can't eat nothing nice the only little pleasure he's had the last few days is to watch his beloved football   

Debs - Great news hun!!!!! Congratulations and thats great that you feel great!    Keeping everything crossed and   for them getting it on tonight     I think your so brave doing it all on your own    

Em - Big hugs winging their way to you    I'm so sorry your going through it.......I think men are on a different wavelength          

Cath - I thought the same thing as everyone else when i saw the time you posted......i thought the sleeping tablets arn;t working very well    Glad thats not the case and that you were at work    

Cleo - Glad that AF is on her way hun,  i think you've said and i hope this doesn't upset you but its the most fertile time for you after your d & c so plenty of    Hope work is getting a bit better - how long till the summer hols?  

Tricksy - Good to chat tonight on ** - Hope everythings ok with Cropi hun thinking of you  

Sammij - Sorry you had a rubbish day - Where abouts in Cyprus are you going?  Did you get a good deal by booking it that late?  

Sam - Good luck with the ttc - hope AF comes quick for you and you can get started straight away its not surprising that you feel your obsessing about it.......its only natural when your trying i hope everything just falls into place and you don't have to go through all that heartache again    Would you try treatment again or just try naturally?

Rachel - Whats the old Siege house like & what type of food is it?  Errrrrrrr gooseberries.........yuk!  don't mind the strawberries though  

Shelley - Are you ok hun?  Your very quiet hope everythings going ok - when do you hear about your results?

Loui - Hi i bet you'll sleep well tonight after reflexology

Rivka -   

i think i got everyone i'm knackered!!!!!  

Ta ta for now
love Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi there ladies.

Sorry i find it very hard to keep up with so many threads but just wanted to pop in again and say CONGRATULATIONS to debs ur 9 lovely eggies. Keeping fingers and toes crossed that they all got it on last night   GOOD LUCK for todays phone call hunny        

Sam xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

PiePig - hope you're getting a positive phone call soon   great that you can use all 9 eggies.

Tricksy - I agree with Cath, you are such an inspiration to us all   I think my down mood was also because of af coming along.

Em -   hope you and DH sort this out.

Cleo - glad to hear af is on her way. I told you I was spotting since the weekend, but today it's full blown af, so it seems we are getting her together which must be right, I think. Hope she's not making you feel too icky.

Lisa - bless DH, at least he gets his football fix. Hope you're okay.

Sammij - sorry about the bad day at work  , must be hard to think about this is when ec should have been ... Fingers crossed for July. have a lovely time in Cyprus! good idea to book a holiday now after what you've been through.

Sam2007 - lots of luck with ttc, and enjoy Amy (you'll be ever so busy with 2 when this happens  )

AF finally arrived. Our upstrairs carpets arriving too this afternoon (DH stayed at home for them, and I'll re-arrange work and will stay for the downstairs carpets). So last night was really tired after us finishing the clearing out, plus me baking a cake for a colleague's leaving do tomorrow (she's my good friend so wanted to make it special, it was a masssively simple cake though). But it will be so lovely to come home from work and see the new carpets.

Have a good day everyone,

Rivka x


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Afternoon ladies

Cath -  hun -you haven't panicked me about AF - i have a few weeks to wait- & i agree with you about their  aftercare with the cancelled cycle - i had to ask loads of q's cos i felt i was being rushed off the phone!

Lisa - off to Pahos or just outside it - i have left Lee (hubby) in charge of booking the place today - we'll probably end up somewhre completely different!)  men.. bless em!

As for the dog walk meet -i'll (hopefully) be in Cyprus!  but i can always meet you for a chat sometime if thats ok??  where do you normally all go??

sorry have to go as boss is lurking with what looks like work!  ggrrr!

sam


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Afternoon all.....well I just phoned..........6 of the 9 eggs were suitable for icsi and of those 4 have fertilised     transfer is tomorrow. 2ww here I come!!

rivka - i know what you mean about coming home to new carpets, we had ours replaced a short while ago and I still love walking on them!  Good to hear AF has arrived as I assume it means your body if healing and returning to normal

SamOTM - thanks honey, hope things are going well for you too

Lisa - poor DH being on a resticted diet, it'll be worth it though when his cholesterol comes down.  I think its good that you feel better after post-poning the treatment, at least it gives you time to come to terms with it and to make sure you are ready to get on the rollercoaster again.

Loui - hope you are OK...did you talk to anyone about changing your duties a bit at work?  when is your baseline scan?

Cath - how are you?  getting some sleep I hope when you can cos you always seem sooooooo busy

Cleo - glad to hear it looks like AF is here for you too as I'm sure in a way it helps you move on

Tricksy - hope your back is getting better and you've sorted out seeing a chiropracter.  did you make an appointment about your heavy AF?  How is cropi?

Rachel - thanks for the PM.  I'm sorry I can't remember if you were going to cycle again soon?

Sam - goodluck with TTC no. 2 i bets its hard to be relaxed about it when you know how long it took and how hard it was to fall with Amy.

Em - thanks for the texts.  how are things with DH now?  

Shelley - see you later!!!

Sammi - wlecome back to the gang.  hope AF isn't delayed too much so you can start cycling again asap.

Susan - welcome to the gang

Little Mo - hope you're having a fab holiday...when are you back?


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Debs -     woo hoo hunny - im so pleased for you - what time do you go tomorrow?       positive vibes coming your way


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thats fantastic news debs hunny           Relax now, not long till you'll be officiallt PUPO WOHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! 
All good here thanks hun, got our nxt scan on fri!!! It's all flying by atm   

Sam xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Em - midday tomorrow.

SamOTM - glad to hear all is going well, not long left at all really!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

V quick as on my friends computer.

Debs - woo hoo. Fab news about the fertilisation rate. Will be thinking of you tomorrow.

Off for dinner now. Just read the notes for my sleeping tabs and I can't drink and take them. oops! Already had one glass, will just have todrink more


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Debs - Yah!!!!!! Great news hunny     Loads of positives flying their way to you tomorrow for ET........good luck     Just think this time tomorrow you'll be PUPO   

Sammij - I've been to Paphos.....its luvvveeeeeeellllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy    If thats where your DH ended up booking.......bet you can't wait!  We normally have meet ups and we were having one this Sunday but its been cancelled unfortunately   but we normally all get together monthly - do you work full-time?  

Be back later
Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs - Woohoo 4 little emby's doing their stuff right now     you must be over the moon. I've got absolutley everything crossed for you for tomrrow PUPO before you know it    Is John coming with you ??


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Piepig (is it Debs?)  superb news on your embies - wishing you lots of   for the next bit!

Lisa - i've been to Paphos 3 times now & have family out there as well - i luuuuuurrrvveeee it as well.  But i get home and has my dh couldn't book the one we wanted so off to the travel agents to see what they come up with.  not that i'm fussy or anything but want to be quite near my aunty & cousins who live there.. watch this space.

& yep work full time 9-5 but no weekends.  so if you all go for a dog walk in Colchester (i;m presuming?) then i could always come for  a walk & a chat?

can i just say that i'm sooo glad i'm back with you guys.  you've made me all feel really welcome and at times like this it means the world - i know you all have loadsa bubbles but i've sent loads back to say thank you!!  

off for a cuppa now & that twix bar in the cupboard has my name all over it.............

sam x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

only time for a couple of personals tonight as I have just got back from a run and am STARVING! (Sammij - I am mentally eating your twix and Rivka's cake!) - hope all is well with everyone.

Tricksy - ooch - your back sounds very painful - it was the Mersea Rd Clinic that I went to, so sounds like it was the same place you were booked in for (01206 -548899).  Anyway as I said I thought they were pretty good - I can't remember the man's name I saw off the top of my head but can check my work diary if you want me to look it up?  

Lisa - I see that Steve is taking the positives from his low cholesterol diet if this means you are letting him watch more football   !  The Old Seige House is now an Italian Restaurant but apparently has a French chef - anyway really nice food - I seem to remember Rivka went there for her birthday too.

Cleo - will look forward to the Yew Tree then in the summer - hopefully the weather may be better by then anyway.

Cath/Dogwalkers - do you want to suggest another evening for the dog walk as Thursday is no good - if it is better for you we could make it the following week when Sammij would be back (Sam - we have only been three times so far at three different places in Colchester).

Debs - thats great news about your eggs   - good luck and lots more     for tomorrow - will be thinking of you at 12 pm.  We're not cycling again for a couple more months (prob end of August and September) but the fact we  have made a decision to give it one more go with our own eggs has helped me chill out a bit - I think what ever happens then I will feel I will have given it our best shot before we move on to anything else.

Anyway time to go, hello to everyone else,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

I am reading and thinking of you and am always there if you need me but can't keep up with personals.
All is well with Faith and I she is getting a right cheeky personality now so sweet. Miss her more now when I'm at work she is so much fun.

Debs:
Well done on your embies good luck for tomorrow.  xx xx

Tricksy:
Sorry to here about cropi and your back. I'm sure cropi will be fine sounds like you have a good vet. Make sure you rest that back.

Cathie:
Prague sounds great have fun.

Cleo:
Sorry your job is getting you down on top of everything else. Roll on the hol's!!!!!!!!

Lisa:
I'm sorry you are having doubts about your treatment but I don't blame you after all you have been through. Good idea to put it off. 

Shelley:
How are you doing? Has af arrived yet?

Angel:
Sorry you are feeling so low hun. You know I'm only 15mins away if you need a friend. xx xx

Sam2007:
I totaly know how you are feeling. I have the same every month but don't dh I am have sex at the right time of the month. With ours being sperm related there is not much chance but I always hope maybe. I loved being pregnant and miss it.

Hi everyone else take care

Liz xx xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

Lisa - yes, I went to the Old Seige House for my birthday, like Rachel said. I loved the atmosphre, and the food was Italian yummy.

Debs - thinking about you, lots of     for 12noon.

Cathie - hope you enjoyed your meal last night and have a lovely time exploring Prague.

Rachel - think it's a good idae to give it another go, and having everything crossed for you for this time. I know with this last clomid cycle I was giving it a last go because I was getting so many meds while pg, and now although I'm gutted it hadn't worked I feel good in myself taht I did try while there were still options to try out, if you see whta I mean.

New carpets upstairs are lovely! Worth the hassle. Moved lots of stuff up last night and then a former work colleague (a good friend) came over to stay. She's coming for her last day at work today (moved away already) and her leaving do today which should be nice.  
Tonight SIL and her BF (who's also an old friend of ours) are coming over to help us shift all the more bulky furniture. 
On Friday we're planning to paint the hall and staircase area before next lot of carpets coming in. 
I'm quite excited about seeing it all come together, so it takes my mind off waiting for the adoption letter and dwelling on things past -- well, at least most of the time!

Rivka x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

good morning everyone,
    sorry i have not been on for a while but to be honest ive been feeling crap     still no af hope it comes soon,i tock the arrival of the rest of my drugs today so my fridge is full for the first time ever, haha....... 
    we finally got gregs results sorted well the gene one that is and nothing was flagged up,but still waiting for the cystic fribrosse one,so thats good.did get abit upset and stressed by all that.havent really been doing anything else,just been so tied and not feeling that good.

debs,really hope everything goes ok today,and thank u again lastnite was lovely it was nice meeting up and having a really good chinwag,and i just cant belive how well u were looking after ec,and how normal u were feeling,i just hope im the same,and yes we will defo meet up again.hope john is not to tied,make sure u rest this afternoon as ur now pupo yeppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.  

cleo,only today to go and u have the weekend off yeppeeeeeeee have u got anything planned?hope the rest off ur week has got better?has af arrived yet?sending u a big   

sammij,welcome back sorry to hear aboutur cycle,but ur holiday sounds fab i love cyprus.when ru going to go? 

tricksy,hello sweetie u really are going through it at the moment but like cath said ur always so positive,wish some would rub off on me,hope ur back sorts it self out soon,greg use to go to the clinic on mersea road they are really good.and how is cropi?has she got to have more tests done?i really hope they come back with some good news.well u no where i am if u want to meet up but for the mean time sending u a really big    

little moo,bojour hope ur all having a fab time we miss u.  

cath,when ru off to prauge?hope u have a lovely time and get to relaxe.ru still enjoying ur job?  

loui,hi hunny how is dr going has ur af come yet?and i really hope u can try to chill soon as u dont want all this stress in ur job while txing,when is ur first scan? 

rachel,good that u have now made a decision on ur next lot off treatment at least this will give u time to get ur body ready to start again. 

lisa,think it is good idea to hold off on ur treatment if ur not quit ready for it yet same as rachel u have got this time now to get ur body ready for it all again,and u never no what could happen in the mean time.  

rivka,i love having new carpets put down it smells so new and fresh,sounds like ur house is getting a real make over.and really hoping u get ur letter through soon from the adoption aggentcy. 

liz,we all understand that u can not get on as much as ur now working and have a 1 year old running riot    but u still alway make a apearance ,we all understand,i bet faith is getting really checky bless her.how is the job going?i u finding it really hard lokking after faith and working?. 

em,sorry things still r not good between u and dh,and it must be hard thinking about tx again after all u went through before but im sure u will make the right decision.but u no were i am,  

sam2007,good luck with ttc.u will have ur hands full but what fun. 

well thats it from me not sure who i have missed sorry but my head is still abit mushy.lots off love to u all.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Real quickie as I'm at work  

Debs - I'm thinking of you hun,      by now you are PUPO, i've got absolutley everything crossed for you 

Well my back is totally shot today   Off to the Chiropractor at 4 so hopefully he can sort me out. Fingers crossed as I've got a show on Saturday  

Cropi is doing well, her eye is looking normal now thankfully. I've just got to keep an eye out (no pun intended!) for anything strange or with her behaviour.

Gotta dash, catch up properly later

Lots of Love to you all

Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just  a quick update.....I am now PUPO!!!!      got 2 grade-1 embies (top grade) on board and one frostie, with possibly the other being frozen tomorrow as its not doing as well.  John didn't come with me in the end but my sister did and bless her she was really excited!  Now just the 2 weeks countdown.   the only thing that really bothers me is that cos they kept us waiting for over an hour I had to pee almost straight after transfer, the nurse said it wouldn't matter but i can't help but feel it would have been better if I could have held on a bit and given them time to settle.  Oh well just gotta think   and keep our fingers crossed.

thanks for all the goodluck wishes everyone and I hope you are all having a good day

xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

woo hoo - Debs - wishing you all the luck in the world hunny - big hugs


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

just a quickie

Piepig - hunny don't worry about having to pee straight away. I jumped up of the table so quick to go for a pee and I still got my BFP. good luck hunny, thinking off u and   that u get ur BFP.

Love Jo xx

p.s Emma hun anytime sweetie xx   xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

Debs Woooohooooooooooo!!! Top grade hey well done you!! PUPO!! Hope you don't go too mad on the 2ww. Are you going to work or having it off??


Well af is here (at least i think she is)   I woke up at 4.30 this morning with bad oains. Took some co-codimal and these tablets the dr gave me after the miscarriage to stop the pain, then i fell back to sleep and have not really had any pain all day   Very unusual as i usually am laid up in bed. So i hope this really is af and she's not playing around with me  

Anyway am pleased she's here but now i'm really confused   Giddon said i could have 2 cycles then go again. Well this is my 2nd and i'm def not doing it at the mo but really i could start on my next af whiuch should be 28 days time   we always said that we would go again asap but now i don't know if i feel ready   . It would mean cycling over the summer, which is good as no work but then it means i lose my summer again. Also i don't feel fit, i need to lose a stone, cut out the drinking and statr eating healthier as i want to make sure i'm giving it the best.

I really want to be pregnant but just don't know what to do for the best. I f we wait it will be October before we test and then it will be stressful at work etc but if we go again next month i'm not sure i'm fit enough or recovered hysically or emotionally from the last one.

Sorry for the me post but any advice appreciated.

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx

PS - money not a problem as our familys are paying!! They are the best!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo - honey I don't know what to say, if you don't feel ready then this is probably not the best time to put yourself through the stress of another tx, but I understand where you are coming from when you say you don't want to be doing it in term time either  

I'm back at work on monday


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Woohoo Debs - Well done, what fantastic grades    don't worry about peeing straight away afterwards, I think that its more common to get a bfp if you have pee'd straight away. Its something to do with emptying the bladder then concertina's (sp?) the bladder and snuggles it all in. Not sure where I got that from though   

Cleo - If I was you I wouldn't go again yet. Your not ready or you wouldn't be questioning it   Have some time off, relax over the summer, eat lots of fresh veg and fruit, cut back a little on the booze and get yourself fit again. Then you'll know that you've given it your best shot rather than worrying that (god forbid) it didn't work as you weren't ready. Does that make sense?   

Shelley - Don't be hard on yourself hun, these drugs really screw you up sometimes, its perfectly normal and don't forget that we are here and know how you are feeling xxx 

I went to see the Chiro today and he was lovely. It wasn't Dr Gorgeous as he has had to go back to South Africa as his visa has run out BUT he does ride so totally understands how impatient I am to ride again   Apparently I have been putting the ice on for too long so I've got to do 20 mins on and half an hour off 3 times during the evening. I'm still in a lot of pain if I'm honest but I am going to ride in the morning as I've got a lesson. We will take it nice and easy and see how I go. At least if tomorrow and my show make it worse then I can have some time off next week!!! I'm just too stubborn for my own good   I really really want to do the show on Saturday so we will see. 

Thank you for your lovely comments about my trying to look on the brightside of things   I do try but it doesn't always work!!! I find it helps me get through the tough times. Si and I are quite good at perking each other up when we are down too which makes us both very lucky.

Still don't think that I'd be able to get through things half as well if you lot weren't about  

Lots of Love to you all

Tricksy 

ps sorry for lack of personals tonight, I'm actually going to cook some dinner in a mo!!! 
pps any dates yet for the bbq??


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi ya

Just a real quickie for me as my friend is due to turn up any minute and then i wont be able to get on here again for a while, shes just moved back from abroad and i havent seen her since Christmas so they'll be some serious gassing going on   

Debs - Great news hunny........woooooooooo hoooooooooooooo you are [fly]PUPO[/fly]
Keeping everything crossed for you hun    

Gotta dash
love Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just another quickie from me as I had a busy day in work but wanted to say to Debs a big   on getting to PUPO - two grade 1 embies is fantastic - sending them lots of     and also hope that you end up with two frosties by tomorrow as well  .

Out tomorrow night for a works do but will pop back on over the weekend with some more personals,

Love Rachel xxx

PS Cleo - I second Tricksy's advice on when to go for your next IVF - make sure you feel up to it hun emotionally and physically before you cycle again - you don't want to have any regrets later


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Debs~   CONGRATS on being PUPO hunny with such fab embies     Don't worry about the peeing thing (I went straight from the table to the loo too   ) Loads of luck for you hunny       

Cleo~ Hope you don't mind me popping my 2 cents worth in but i completlly agree with tricksy too.... you don't sound ready hunny and i think it's completlly natural to need some time to get over the last cycle. I think it's very important to feel good about you when you have ur TX     Loads of luck though for whatever you decide  

Sam xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

DEbs - fab news. Congrats on being PUPO. Lots of   and   being sent your way. 

Cleo - it doesn't sound like you're ready to go again yet. Enjoying the summer and getting back to being yourself again is a good idea so you're stronger when you do try.

Tricksy - glad the chiro helped, though it's a shame Dr Gorgeous had to go home. I'm hoping he is still trying to come back.... Good luck with your riding today and tomorrow.

Dog walkers - I need to check my diary to see if Weds is ok. I need to pick my nephew up from Herts as he's coming to stay and work for us for a few days now he's finished his GCSEs so I'm not sure till I speak to sil what the plans are. I'm around Friday for sure. 

OFf for more touristing. HAving a fab time, lots of sightseeing, wine and ice cream. OFf for round two.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

its friday!!!!!!!! Just doing housework on my day off but its still better than being at work. Finally this week my class seem to have settled down and i had lots of positive comments of staff saying that the class was much better behaved now i was ack!! So i was chuffed about that.

Thanks for all your replies about our next tx. You're right, i'm not ready but my mind is clouded by my desperation to have a baby and thats not the reason to go fot it. Its only been 5 weeks for me to live a little and i need more time. Also my af is really unusual this time. Its very light and very dark (sorry tmi  ) and i'm not having really bad period pains. So i think my body isn't back to normal either. 

Will have a nother cht with dh, but he just says we'll do what ever you want to do   very annoying.

Take care

back laters, skip man is here!

love Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Yay!!  I've just found our 2nd embie has made it after all so we now have 2 frosties!!!!!!  And in two weeks time I'll be having a positive pregnancy test     Off camping for the weekend seeing as meet has been cancelled (don't worry john and my sisters are pitching the tent while I supervise) so I'll be back monday.


love you all

xxxxx


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi everyone

am a bit fed up   as my planned break to Cyprus has been cancelled.  Basically the airline we booked with has changed its times & now wants us to fly from gatwick - not the plan as only live 20 mins from Stansted!

so i had a bit of a strop and we've decided to stay at home (which i would have been doing anyway) so in one way good, as saved some money and i've just worked out will need all the pennies for next cycle as am on higher dosage = more dosh!


anyways - Piepig - fab news re the other embie 

Cleo - hun - i was the same - i knew i wasn't ready so had to take the time.  you'll know when its right.

luv to all

sam x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Yahhhhhhhhhhhh its Friday!!!  Wot a long first week back    Still i had a bit of an easy one today......makes a change!  
Had a great night chatting with my friend last night it certanily made me feel old though we were in the same class since primary school     plus her son just turned 18 this week!!!!  

Sammi -  Oh no!! no wonder you feel fed up hun what a shame  it wasn't Cosmos you went through was it?  they did that to us at the beginning of the year,  Still you can spend time with your dh and have a break from work i know its not nearly the same as lying on a beach in Cyprus though  

Debs - Great news that you've got another embie for the freezer,  have a great break away and take it easy  

Cleo - Snap......my DH says that as well      I think you've made the right decision,  maybe your period is different becasue of the D & C i know they give you a real good clear out i can't rememeber what mine was like now sorry.

Tricksy - Hows your back today?  Good luck with the show tomorrow and glad that Cropi is doing ok  

Shelley - How are you hun?  Are you feeling any better?  Hope AF comes soon   

Em - Your quiet are you ok?

Yeah........the buzzers just gone off.......dinners ready
Love to all
Lisa xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Debs - woohoo - 2 fabulous embies - that is such good news - yey                    . Were they all blasts?

Cleo - wonderful to hear that your class has settled down now that you are back. You are a great influence on them - as all the staff say. I agree with everyone that you should wait - I took 6 months to get my head round this cycle and am really pleased that I did.

Shelley - has AF arrived yet? Mine has been threatening all week (bad back etc) and finally arrived heavily today, only 2 days late. I hope your sadness is only from the drugs we are taking - if so, you should feel much better when we start to be stimmed. Lots of love and hugs for you  

Rivka - it's a good job that we all aren't coming this Sunday - we would ruin your lovely new carpets with out muddy shoes as the forecast is for rain.

Rachel/Cath/Sammi - I'm happy with any day next week or the week after?

Tricksy -glad to hear that Cropi's eye is better, and I hope your back is on the mend too. Good luck at the show tomorrow - hope to hear that you have a rosette.

Lisa - hope you are OK hunny.


Sammi - what dose will you be on next time hun? I'm on 450 in a couple of weeks.

Am now in Wiltshire for the w/end, the weather is pants though! And I forgot to bring our raincoats so that we could walk the dog on Salisbury Plain -oops, skin is waterproof I suppose!

D/R'g is going well - just a backache (from AF) so far. Will be going to 2 of the 5 soldiers funerals next week  . Thank you for all your kind wishes. Haven't managed to speak to boss about needing time off for scans etc as he has been so tied up with the repatriations and funeral etc, but will be spending 8 hrs in a car with up driving up to one of the funerals in Carlisle so will have plenty of opportunity then I'm sure. Someone asked when my baseline scan is - it's a week on Thurs (3rd Jul).

Lots of love to you all. As Tricksy also said, I couldn't do this without your support -I am so grateful that you are helping me through this, particularly because DH is not around during the week.

Loui xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies

IM REALLY DESPERATE CAN U ALL DO AN A/F DANCE PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE AS I DONT WANT TO D/R ANY LONGER THAN I HAVE TO,AND IM GETTING VERY WORRIED THAT A/F WONT COME.I HAVE GOT TO HAVE A BLEED BEFORE THRUSDAY SO PLEASE HELP ME OUT.


vicky,nickola thanks for the advice on the phone today,nickola after i spoke to u on the phone i must admit i had a little    ,just wish this part was abit easyer,its all out off my control and i cant do a thing to move it along,i really dont feel like im me at the moment,i went to get a card and a little pressie for one off the other girls at another salon,as she has just had a little boy,i went into the co-op in town,went into the baby part and had to leave very quickly as i could feel myself welling up,at the moment i just cant see me getting to the part off buying baby stuff       ,and omg im fed up off moaning             ,
  nickola i need some off ur positiveness ...........
sorry but im gonna go im doing my own head in.hope ewveryone else is ok.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

A real quickie tonight I'm afraid  

Shelley -  ah hun, why did you cry    don't worry, af will come soon and then you can relax a bit more   this ivf lark is a load of $hite, its so stressfull and until you've done it you just can't appreciate how emotionally, mentally and physically draining it is. It is hard but honestly when you start to stimm you will feel a lot better, well until you start to feel bloated that is    but at least you won't have the rollercoaster emotions that you've got now. Down regging is really hard. I've had 2 cycles where I have really suffered, like you, and another cycle where it didn't affect me at all, its strange how it can have different effects on you at different times. We all know how hard it is for you, just keep in touch and don't be too hard on yourself, what your feeling is totally normal. Just think that you may feel pants but you are on your way to having your baby. Its just not as easy for us girls as it is for others but it will make us appreciate our little bundles even more.......when they eventually turn up    We are lucky that we have a chance, even though its with ivf. Some people don't have any chance at all    You'll be fine hun, you know where I am and if I can't answer the phone I'll ring you back as soon as I can......or see the missed call   

Thanks girls for asking about my back. Its not too bad today, better than I expected after our lesson this morning.....which was not great, Cropi was a little monkey but I hope that she got it out of her system today ready to be a good girl tomorrow   

I've really got to go now and get my things organised for tomorrow.

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

thank u hunny u are so lovely ,u no how to say the right things   .glad ur back is abit better.lots off love to u hunny.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

just had my friend over for dinner which was lovely.

Shelley - ah hun                A big af dance for you hun. Its a stressful time i know. My af turned up the night b4 my scan. You have 6 more days so anything can happen. Its so hard but there isn't anything you can do but wait and try and be positive. Here whenever you need me hun. Hope i was some help today.  

Loui - hun what a hard job you have. I can only imagine what it must be like having to go to the funerals on top of everything you are going through. Its hard giving to others when you need it all for yourself. Gad your af has arrived and wishing you loads of luck for thurs.

Tricksy - glad your back is better hun.  

Lisa - glad you had a good catch up. I have a best firend from primary school too and its wierd looking back at the old days  

Quiet tonight, 

Love cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

Debs - well done PUPO and lots of     to you. Take it easy and enjoy your break.

Tricksy - glad your back is bette. Good luck in the show tomorrow!

Shelley - here's an af for you       I just had mine so I'll try to send you virtual vibes to catch it too.

Loui - hope you manage to talk to your boss. Shame you have to drive that far plus all the emotional stress of work now  . You won't be ruining the new carpets as only the upstairs ones arrived yet  

Cleo - I'm glad you decided to take some time before next tx, I took a couple of months after negative cycle to go for fet last year, and a m/c is even more difficult to get over - at least physically (sorry everyone, I'm not trying to say a negative cycle is easy or anything, but I had both experienced and this is what I felt).

Lisa - glad you had a good time with your friend.

Em - are you okay?

Sammi -   for your cancelled holiday, what a shame. Can you maybe go for nice day trips with DH to compensate?

Rachel - enjoy the work do.

Spent most of today (after piano lesson in the moning) painting the hallway, stairwell, radiator and corridors with DH. So tired now! But it's looking lovely. Wanted to get that done before carpets arrive in that part of the house. Now DH is peeling off masking tape - We still need to finish clearing the mess upstairs and then we're done for the next few days!

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Where is everyone    Am drunk .............. oooopps. On the pimms but had a lovely day at my FIL house. Had a nice dinner, wine and chat. now home and drinking pimms. Hope you're all ok


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

evening ladies,
    panic over af has arrived this afternoon      im happy now,thank u to all u girls that done a af dance.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shelley - great news hun . Keep up the PMA 

PiePig - what wonderful grade embies (can't remember if I've already said that). You are PUPO - hpe you are sitting back and letting DH look after you. When are you back to work?

loui


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shelley - Yey!!!! Glad its here hun, full steam ahead for thurs!!

 feeling a little worse for wear this morning   but must do some school work and wanted to cut the grass. A bit windy outside though  

I had a pm from spangle saying she is ok and sends her love. She has her hysteroscopy on the 23rd july and then they can think about fet. She is thinking of us all but finding it hard to post. 

Spangle - we're thinking of you too hun  

Where is everybody??

Love cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - woo hooo. That's great news. Sorry you're feeling down generally. The hormones we pump ourselves with during IVF can have a very strong effect on how we view life. As Loui said  though, it gets better once you're on the stimms.

Tricksy - how did you get on at the show? Hope Cropi and your back were ok. 

Cleo - it's nice to hear you relaxing more now. Hope you haven't got a pimms head this morning. 

Thanks for letting us know about Spangle. 

Spangle -  

Rivka - well done on getting all that decorating done. You must be exhausted. 

Debs - hope you're resting up and looking after those little embies. Great news on having a second frostie, not that you'll need them for a while  

Angel - how are you doing? 

Loui - hope the weather down south has cleared up a bit for you so you don't get soaked walking the dog. 

Rachel - how are you?

Sammij - what a pain having to cancel your holiday. are you going to be able to relax at home instead? I was v annoyed to read what you said about being rushed off after your cycle was cancelled. I felt the same. Whilst I was in the midst of tx they were fab but as soon as it was stopped I found getting anything out of them really hard. Hope that changes if you need them again.

Lisa - are you having a nice weekend to relax again after going back to work. 

Liz/Sam07/SamM/JoJo and anyone else I've missed - hope you're all ok. 

Got back late last night from a lovely few days in Prague. Our friends that we went with were as keen on relaxing as we were so there wasn't any rush to do anything or go anywhere if we didn't want to. Also good was the welcome we got from the dogs last night when we picked them up. They're now crashed out after a walk with one of their best friends, and mine. Now just need to get ready for the blasted choc party I have this afternoon   Wish I'd said no now but too late, and the money will come in handy.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Piepig you are PUPO!!!!. Fab news about the embies.  Hope the 2WW flies by for you.

Quick update re me.  I was expecting my period around last Wednesday.  Started bleeding in the morning but by the pm it had stopped.  I waited 24 hrs for the bleeding to restart.  It didn't so on Thursday morning I did an HPT and got a BFP.  Was totally amazed by this as we had unprotected sex once only last cycle.  Unfortunately I don't think this is going to be a stickie - feel totally normal, not hormonal or pregnant at all and the HPTs are not getting any stronger.    I am just hoping that if this baby is not going to stick (and I can't believe it judging by the faint lines I am getting) then my period comes quickly.  What I can't face is what happened last time - waiting weeks to miscarry and then still having to have a d&c.

As you can probably guess from reading this I am feeling totally numb about all this.  Because I feel so normal I kind of can't believe it is happening.

Sam


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

SAm - congratulations!!! I hope that you're wrong hun and that your BFP sticks around.   Hope the time passes quickly, its torture waiting around. Will you get an early scan?? Blood tests??


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

Sam2007 - wow that's brilliant! I don't think there's any reason to fear the worse now, faint lines so early shoul be fine. I so hope for you that this is a stickie hun  . As Cleo said, what about blood tests?

Shelley - glad AF finally arrived and you can start stimming. Take care of yourself.

PiePig - good news about the frosties. Will come in handy for no. 2 because now it's going to stick  

Cathie - glad you had such a good time in Prague, you deserve it.

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Bored cooking dinner   Where are you all??   

Called the gym this weekend to unfreeze my membership so i can get my butt in shape. Hmmm the roast dinner i'm cooking probably won't help me lose any weight. But at least i'm thinking about losing weight.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Sam -   Well you didn't waste any time    told you that you were very fertile at the moment       fingers crossed that you've got a sticky. I agree with the others that it might be worth getting some blood tests done so you can see if your levels are rising properly. Congratulations hun    

Its only a quickie from me tonight, and a huge ME post, sorry. Sorry for lack of personals but we've had a really good/bad weekend....I'll bore you with the details!! On Friday night we were both knackered but my friend popped round and we had a real giggle while Si cleaned my car and trailer ready for Saturday morning. I had everything ready, just needed to load up the car and leave home by 7.45am. My phone rang at 7.30 and it was A, my friend from down the yard. He was crying his eyes out and managed to say that he had just got down there and one of his horses was dead in the field    She was an old girl, 24 but was fit and healthy. I said that we would be there asap and tried to calm him down. Q panic stations, I rang my instructor/friend and asked her what the hell we did with regards to her body. She gave me a couple of numbers and we ran around getting ready. All of the panic upset our dog so we threw everything into the car, including Amber!! When we got down the yard it was awful, poor Strides was laying in the field and all of the other horses were huddled together. She died very quickly, probably from a massive heart attack. Poor A was in a terrible state but insisted that I still went to my show. One of the other liverys had come down as well so he wasn't going to be left on his own. I felt really guilty but he would of felt worse if I hadn't gone so we decided to go. Cropi was really upset, hard to believe that horses can have emotions like that too but she was really panicy, kept rearing in the corale while I was getting her ready and then when we got to the show she started rearing there while being tied to the box   My instructor/friend came down so I jumped on her and tried to calm her down a bit. It worked....until we got in the arena to do our test!! She was going quite well until I asked for a nice trot in one of the corners, I didn't get trot instead I got rearing and bucking   this was not part of the test   I ignored it, carried on and then next time I asked I just got the bucking!! She threw a couple more in for good luck but I didn't come off and we did finish off ok. I really didn't think that I would come anywhere, we all felt really sad and horrible. Amazingly I still came 6th so I was pleased but also disappointed as I wanted to do better for Strides    One consolation is that you get marked on about 13 different aspects of the test and a lot of the marks were better than last time. The judge very kindly called Cropi's rearing and bucking episodes 'tension'!!!! Well we will go back next month and hope for a better result. 

I saw A again last night when I went to see Cropi and it was so sad to see him, the pain on his face is awful. His horses are his life, he is not married and he lives for them. Its heart breaking.

I had to put on my brave happy face last night as we went to a wedding reception, we had a great night though and although I had never met anyone there before, including the bride and groom   we had a lovely night.

I'd arranged to go with A riding this morning to try and cheer him up a bit. Now my back has not been great to be honest. I was told not to ride by the Chiro but he said that he knew I still would   Yesterday my back was killing me, partly due to tension I'm sure so I iced it lots yesterday afternoon and again when we got home last night. When we got back from our ride this morning I had problems getting off, it was probably very funny to watch me laying on Crop and A trying to lift my leg over the back on the saddle   Its a lot better this afternoon though.

Si and I have actually spent a lovely day together, we went out for a lovely drive to Mistley as Si wanted to look at a new car and then went to Marks Hall Farm at Stratford St Mary for lunch on the way back. We'd been recommended it and it was yummy scrummy and there are animals everywhere!! donkey, pony, highland cattle, chickens, cockrel, lambs, pigs the lot. Its a really nice place. We got home and I promtly fell asleep on Simons lap for an hour   So today has been lovely.

Sorry for the waffle about me   I hope that your all ok and had a good weekend

Shelley - I'm so glad that af has turned up for you   

Lots of Love to you all

Tricksy xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy - oh hun, i feel so sorry for your friend   devasting. Poor cropi too. Glad she did you proud again though, 6th place hey well done Cropi!! Glad you had a good day today. Wish dh had taken me out to lunch.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - today has been lovely and its a lovely spot for lunch, get R to take you there but book a table first as it was packed!! we were lucky that they sqeezed us in. We could of sat outside at a table no probs but it was only a snack menu and I wanted a roasty


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sam07 - wow! Congrats. I will   that it's a sticky for you. 

Tricksy - you poor thing. What an awful thing to happen. Congrats on coming 6th though. That's fab. 

Cleo - well done for getting the gym membership unfrozen. Hope you enjoyed the roast.

Not much from me tonight. I did a party tihs afternoon for 12 7 yr olds (I'd forgotten she said 7 so wasn't prepared for the noise) so I'm completely shattered. It almost paid for the trip to Prague though and I got to go into one of the posh houses I always look at when I drive past, wondering what its like inside so all in all not a bad afternoons work. Going to curl up with a dog for the rest of the evening.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy - will have to look it up. Was there many veggie options?

cath - ah the noise, you get used to it!! I only have 35 kids now   Very noisy. Not bad for an afternoon though hun if it nearly paid for your weekend.

Anyone else watching top gear??


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

i'm laughing me head off at Top Gear    I love it  

Cleo - There were a couple of veggie options, can't remember them though   not sure if they have a web site?? I'll dig out the phone number for you. I grabbed a card

Cath - Hope that your having a relaxing evening hun  

think that i've just wet myself laughing at Richards lap


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

top gear was harwarious (as kat from bb would say)       
omgwhy did i want af to start     

tricksy,well done for coming 6th place thats good with all things considered ,so well done,sorry to hear about ur friends horse he must be finding it hard.glad u and si had a nice day. 

hi to everyone else hope u have all had a nice weekend.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Morning girls.  we are back from our camping and I look like a lovely pink tomato! whoops, more suncream was needed I think.  had a fab time with everyone running around after me, the most I did was a bit of walking on the beach so hopefully I haven't done too much.

Shelley - great news that AF has arrived and you can stop worrying.....last one now for 9 months  

Sam - congrats on the BFP, thats really fab.  hope its a sticky

Tricksy - sounds like you had a bit of a crazy weekend, welldone to cropi for coming 6th despite everything.

Cleo - how are you doing now?  Did you decide to put off tx for a bit?

Cath - sounds like your chocolate party was hectic.  My niece came camping with us and she's 7 and noisy enough all by herself so 12 must have been deafening!

Loui- hope the funerals go ok    my embies were just day 2 embies.....don't have the guts (or enough embies) to go to blasts this time.

Love to all

xxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for your messages.  Did a shop test today rather than the internet cheapies I used originally and got a stronger line.  So I am feeling a little better about it now.  Feel bad telling you all about this because I know it is very unfair that I could possibly be getting two so close together when many of you are still waiting for your first (sorry!)


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Tricksy -   how sad about your friend's horse, that must be devastating. Well done you and Cropi to get a 6th nonetheless! Good luck for next month. Your lunch at Stratford St Mary's sounds lovely, I think we'll give it a go because we often go for walks in that area. 

Shelley - sorry af is giving you a hard time ...

Cathie - 12 of these kiddies sound too much too me, what hard work. But well done to have it paid for your holiday. Hope you had a relaxing evening afterwards.

Debs - glad you had a nice time away, I'm sure you didn't overdo it and probably all relaxing did you good   

Sam2007 - good news about stronger lines!! You're bound to be worried with past difficulties but we'll be here to support you and hope for the best. With my last pg I went on the 'pg after loss' thread and found it very good, girls there know how it feels, so you may want to have a look at them too (not neglecting us of course  ). Sweet of you to think about us but we're very happy for you, you've been through a lot yourself. I can't say I'm not envious, but this doesn't change how happy I am for you. At least for me personally, I now know I cannot have children by being pg so it sort of takes the edge of the envy, if this makes sense, because I just know it's not for me, and hope very much there is another way for us  

Had quite a busy weekend with sorting out mess after painting the hallway plus I have some free lance work I need to do at the minute. But Sunday was nice, we went to Hyde Hall garden with our neighbhours and everything was in bloom, so lovely. Only snag was that it gave me a bad hay fever attack (I usually get them in June) and was feeling rotten all evening, but today I'm okay. Poor DH got it today though ... Funny enough we have the same type that flairs up in June (no, we are not blood related  ).

Have a good week everyone,

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sam - that's great that you've got a stronger line now. Thank you for being concerned about how we're feeling but we know you've been through the mill over the years too so, whilst being a little jealous, I'm really chuffed that you are able to have the family you've longed for. 

Tricksy - hope the back is feeling a bit better today.

Piepig - glad you had a relaxing weekend. 

Shelley - good that Top Gear helped you to relax a bit. I haven't watched it yet as dh had the footie on   No match on tonight though so I can have temporary custody of the remote  

Hello everyone else. Hope you're not havng manic mondays. I really need to get going a bit more soon. Keep getting distracted. We found out over the weekend that we're going to be having a stall at teh BBC Good Food Show in November. It's massive compared to the shows etc that we've done so far but it seemed too good an opportunity to miss and will let us see if we can hold our own at something that big. I'm v excited, though nervous at the amount of work that will need to be done. Just need to concentrate on the one we're doing this week instead (Castle Park if anyone is bored/fancies popping down).

Catch you later.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi all ladies

Sam - huge congrats on ur BFP, I'll keep   that this is a stickie for u. I'm still waiting on AF to turn up, not seen her since the 3rd May.

Tricksy - Well done on ur placing and so sorry to hear about ur friends horse, does he have anymore horses or did he just have the 1?

Emma - Hunny hope ur ok, not seen anything of u for a few days  

Cath - Congrats on ur good news. I'm sure you'll b just fine.

Debs - Glad u had a good weekend away. And keep taking things easy. 

Hope every1 else is doing well.

I had a lovely birthday yesterday. I went into town with all the men in my life and had a lovely pub lunch and my favourite drink JD and coke, my 1st alcoholic drink since I got my BFP last July (stopped breastfeeding now, so was allowed   ).

Love to all xxx

p.s. can I have some more bubbles please. I don't think I've had any lately.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Sam2007~ CONGRATS!! You work quick hun   So pleased you got a nice strong line too   Heres to a happy and healthy 8 months ahead.

Cath~ Sounds likr ur break in prague was lush   Well done on the party for 12 7yr olds too   Hope you are well hunny  

Debs~ How r u doing hunny?? 

Jojo~ Sounds like a perfect birthday   No af since may 3rd Are you doing a sam too   

Hope everyone else is well?? Not much going on this end, just taking it all in and enjoying things really  

Sam xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Blimey.......a lots happened since i was last on here,  Hope that you all had good weekends.

DH has lost half a stone already and i've lost 2lb as i've been being good with him so i'm chuffed for him.  The other day though he did tell me that he's been eating junk during the day at work though so this could explain the high cholesterol (no wonder he's lost half a stone in a week  

SAMOTM - Good to hear your doing ok  

Jojo - Belated birthday wishes for yesterday..........sorry    Glad you had a nice day 

SAM - Oh my god!!!  Congratulations hun  on your BFP glad you've got the strong line and i have everything crossed for you that its a stickie     Dont feel bad about telling us hun god all the stuff you've been through anyway your the proof that theres still hope for us girls praying for a miracle   did you go back on the metformin after you had Amy?  

Tricksy - So sorry about your friends horse hun    that must have been really horrible and he must be devastated   well done to Cropi for getting 6th place ahh bless,  hows your back ?  Mines playing up as well today

Rachel - How was work today?  Not long till your holiday now   

Loui - Hope the funerals wern't too bad going   

Sammij - How are you?  Are you off work now?

Debs - Glad you had a great time camping......sorry about the lobster look    Keep up the relaxing  

Cath - Great news about getting the stall at the BBC Exhibit you must be thrilled - Glad you had a good break in Prague

Rivka - Sounds like you had a busy weekend with painting etc.,  are you all finished now with all the DIY?

Cleo - Thanks for letting us know about Spangle    Glad your membership can be unfrozen

Shelley - Glad the AF dances worked - Whens your scan?

Liz - Hi  

Em - Are you ok?  Your very quiet  

i hope i've remembered everyone    

love Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

didn't have a chance to pop on over the weekend as I had my Mum staying so I'd have felt a bit mean sneaking off on here as I don't get to see her that often (she went this morning), but it feels like I've missed a week on here.
I also had a bit of a dilemma in work today as I found out that I will have a trainee on placement with me starting in September - just when I had planned to get into my next IVF Cycle - she will be with me until January, but I don't know now whether to delay my next cycle for another month while she is settling in as I had planned to take a bit of time off after E/C.  I can't also say no about it now either as I would feel quite bad and I don't think my manager would be too impressed either - I had just assumed she wouldn't start until October.  Will have to have a think about this.

Sam2007 - OMG - Congratulations     - when I read your first post I didn't know what I would say to you about your BFP, but I am so glad that you have got a stronger line today - I can understand how worried you must have been though after everything you went through to have Amy, but I am really hoping you have got a sticky this time.  I also second Lisa though that you shouldn't worry about sharing this with us - if anything I have to say I thought that there may be hope for me in the future if I can get PG once then it maybe easier the second time - although I know this won't be the case for everyone I think it will give us all hope that miracles can happen  .

Tricksy - sorry about your friends horse - it must have been awful for him, especially as it was so unexpected, but glad that the rest of your weekend sounded good otherwise and well done on your 6th place in the show.  How's the back holding up today?

Rivka - Your place must be looking nice with all that hard work you have been doing.  Sorry about the hayfever though - my DH is suffering a bit at the moment too.  

Debs - glad that extra embie made it and that you had a nice time camping - hopefully it has distracted you from the TWW - what are you up to this week?

Shelley - glad that AF arrived for you - when is your baseline scan?  Hopefully it wont be long till you start stimming now.

Loui - hope that it is not to hard for you at the funerals this week hun - will be thinking of you  .

Spangle -   just thought I'd say hello to you and hope that you will come back on again when you feel up to it (thanks for the update Cleo).  Hope the hysteroscopy goes OK.

SamOTM - how are you doing? Hope all is well with the pregnancy.

Lisa - sounds like the diets are going well for you and Steve (not that you need to loose any!).

Sammij - sorry about your cancelled holiday, hopefully though you'll still have a nice time off work though.

Cath - Glad you had a good time in Prague and also fantastic news about the BBC Food show - lets hope it gives you the break you have been after.  What event is on at Castle Park on the weekend?  Is it both days? - I have a friend staying on the weekend but will try and pop down if we get a chance.

Cleo - that must be nice to hear about your class doing so well with you teaching.  Have you had any more thoughts about your next cycle - my DH is just the same about letting me make most the decisions for tx - still I have to say I probably wouldn't like it if he started telling me what to do though!

Emma - you've been quiet lately.  Is all OK?

Dogwalkers - I can't do Wednesday this week as I'm on call in work, but can do Friday or next Tuesday or Thursday?  Which is better for everyone?

 to everyone I have missed (JoJo, Liz, Julia),

lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

hi all

sorry for not posting since fri - have been mad busy!

have got over the fact not having a holiday this year - we've decided to do lots of nice things and today me & my mum went to Wimbedon!  i lurve tennis & we got outside court & ground  tickets & saw a few matches - so a good start to 2 weeks relaxing!

but forgot how bloomin knackering travelling to london is - how commuters do it every day - i hold my hat off to them.

tommorow me & lee are going to Cambridge -i think he has ideas about punting - i know how he drives so - maybe not!

sam - superb news - congrats x 100000000!!  

cath -what sort of foodie stuff do you do? -were you at the essex food show in Cressing?  i went there & spent a fortune!!

hi shelley - don't think we've chatted properly before - i was terrified before my first ivf - it is a scary time but also once you get started you start to feel more positive that its all actually happening - does that make sense?   have you started DR?  (also we love Top Gear!!! - lee Sky + so he can watch again!)

can i ask a q?? since having the cycle cancelled nearly 3 weeks ago - am waiting for a 'withdrawel' bleed )could be up another 5 week away!!??   i think my hormones must be up the swanny as i'm covered in what seems like teenage spots & blotches all over my face!  just wondering if anyone else can remember having this - or am i just getting adult acne??!!!

hello to everyone else - am soooo tired might just go to bed in a mo!

sam x

if anyone has ideas for days out in the north essex area - i've only lived up here for 3 years so chances i've not been to loads of places........


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Is anyone free this weekend at all to do something or just have a natter.....need something planned to take my mind of the dreadful 2WW?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa - good news on the weight loss for you and dh. Hopefuly his cholestorol will drop too now he's not snacking. A mate of ours had bad chol a few years ago despite running marathons etc - all cos he liked his fat boy cakes too much. It took him a while but getting a balance has helped keep it under control (and he still gets his cakes now and then).

Piepig - I'd love to do something at the weekend but we're massively busy. Next week there's not much on though if you want to meet then. Always on the end of the phone if you want a natter though - speakerphone is a great invention.

Rachel - is there any way you can work around the trainee to have the time off for tx? Surely they wouldn't expect you to have 6 months off without taking any holiday so they must have some provision for her to do other things if you're not there? Glad you had a nice time with your mum. How's your sister doing at the moment?

Sammij - the acne is probably to do with the hormones. I had all sorts of weird stuff going on but it does settle down eventually. Did you go and queue really early for Wimbledon? I used to do that when we lived near there. It's a great day. Have you been to Dedham? That's nice for a wander out, or there's the beach at Frinton. I'm not much good at days out here as we rarely have the time.

We make and sell chocolate as a kind of escape route from the day jobs. We were at Cressing - if you came into the small Court Hall Barn which had smoked stuff, beer, cakes that was us in the corner with the chocolate (not the choc stall int he big barn). It's one of our best markets so we do all of theirs. This weekend is the Essex Food and Drink Festival in the park. 

Dogwalkers - This week is beginning to prove tricky as I'm way behind with the choc. If Dh can collect our nephew Weds evening instead of me (I'm hoping he can as he'll already be half way there with work) then I could still poss do then. Otherwise I'm free all of next week as I just have a night shift on Sunday then have the rest of the week off, and am home alone Monday night whilst dh goes on his chocolate course.

Enough waffle. Time to get on with some choc.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

Lisa - well done to you and DH for the weight loss! I'm sure you don't need to lose any more. Hopefully healthy eating will get DH's cholesterol down. I need to lose loads - still have the extra pounds from tx (and pg a7 m/c) last year, and then got more on with pg and m/c ... Already lost 2lbs, and my target is another 10 - 12 lbs. Sorry your back is playing up, do you get physio for it now? DYI not finished yet: this weekend it's shifting furniture carpets downstairs (arriving Tuesday), then shifting them back. Then I want to re-grout and re-paint the bathroom. And maybe paint the kitchen too! All this DYI is great to take my mind off things, and gets me a nice looking house into the bargain  

Cathie - hope you were not doing chocies all night (delicious as they are  ). Dh and me will try to pop in to Castle Park in between shifting furniture downstairs and me doing free lance translations. Are you there both days?

Debs - sorry, would love to meet, but this weekend is busy (see answer to Cath  ). Can you make it to the food show? Also, I'm always up for a natter on the phone a9cordless phone had changed my life  ).

Rachel - Did work tell you initially the trainee starts in October? In this case you would have already made your plans. I second Cath in hoping you can set her off for some tasks to do while you're off. I know you are responsible and want to do the best at work, but you must put yourself first   

Loui -   thinking about you for the funerals this week, so sad.

Shelley - have you started stimming yet? Hope you are well.

Sammij - good days out around here, besides what Cath said, are Lavenham (very nice village), the salt marshes of Wrabness make a lovely beach walk, also if you like rowing you can go from Dedham or Flatform Mill (we did this a couple of weeks ago and have been a few times before, very nice), Coggeshall is a nice village too.

Em - are you okay hun?

Jo - belated birthday wishes to you! Sounds like you had a nice time.

Sam2007 - have you done any more tests or are you being good? Keeping fingers crossed for you.

Tricksy - is your back better?

Rivka x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

evening everyone,
  well whats going on with us all as no-one is hardly on here any more,well im feeling much better than last week still feeling tied but everthing else seems to have fadeded abit,got my scan on thursday so really hoping that everything is ready and i have responded well to D/R ,so then i will beable to start stimming on friday.
  greg and i had a lovely weekend,went round to friends saturday and on sunday greg let me have a lie in,so he walked kia and cut the grass,i finally got out of bed got dressed and we went out for a drive and just had a random idea to take a drive to sible hedingham ,we ended up in the castle it was a lovely day out then we had dinner at the u tree  and then home and crashed on the sofa so we have had a really nice couple of days ,and tonight i cooked the best dinner ever,and i baked a cake it was apple and raspberry sponge i have never made a cake before and omg this was amazing im so proud of myself.

debs,how ru hunny?hope ur not working to hard,i would love to do something this weekend but unfortunatly its mine and gregsa wedding aniversary so sorry hun.have u been thinking about it,and do u think u will test early?well hopeur ok. 

loui,hi hun how r things going with u?when is ur scan?im in thursday at 9:15 am ,just want to get onto the next stage now.how is work?hope the funerals were not to hard for u.well hope ur ok. 


this was just a quick one tonight sorry but hope ur all ok.and had a lovely weekend?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening Everyone    

I hope that everyone is ok Sorry I didn't get on last night, had a mega busy day and then had a mountain of ironing to do. I finally sat down at 9.30   

My back is still quite sore. I went back to see the Chiro today and although my back has loosened up a bit its still quite tight and he has said that I can't ride for a week   i've compromised and agreed that I won't ride until Friday, thats a whole 5 days off!! Work is manic at the moment, we are getting tough on customers at one of my clients and I issued court proceedings against 3 of them today   

Sorry for lack of personals again tonight, I really ama bushed.

Lots of Love to everyone, I'm thinking of you all  

Tricksy xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley - think about it almost constantly!  Always sending little mental messages to the embies telling them to stick around.  Don't know if I'll test early or not yet.....goodluck with your scan on thursday.

cath/rivka - thanks for the offer of a natter, but i have to admit I have a bit of a phone phobia and much prefer talking to people face-to-face.

tricksy - sorry to hear you can't ride for a bit, but hope the break sorts your back out

hope everyone is well, its really quiet on here!

xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelley     glad you had a good weekend hun    

Forgot to say that I've made an appt at the docs about my periods, hopefully he will refer me to Mr EJ. I also rang Isis to make my follow up appt with Gidon, the FIRST appt they could offer me with him was 15th August    Apparently he is only there on Fridays now    but blimey 2 months to get an appt, thats stupid   

Debs - it is quiet on here at the moment, how are you feeling hun?? when are you due to test?? 


xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley - just remembered I promised you this link http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/search_results.php?q=clearblue+pregnancy

Tricksy - I test a week tomorrow. kinda wanna know but don't wanna know if that makes sense. just want to be pregnant!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

A week tomorrow    I know what you mean, sometimes ignorance is bliss, I know on our last cycle I was happy not knowing!!!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

i got my backside up the gym tonight!! Yey for me!! Knackered now.

Tricksy - OMG 15th Aug, perhaps i'll call them on friday and see if they have a long waiting list for tx as we want to go again in Aug. I knew he was only going to be ther on a fri as we overheard the conversation on one of the many days we went there.

Shelley - look at you making cakes!!! The proper little house wife    I love having time to cook, wish i could do it more. Thursday not long away!!

Piepig - omg why do ther people's 2ww seem to go quickly?? I know it must be dragging for you, but a week to go...not long hun.

Love to all


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

Tricksy - sorry you can't ride until Friday ... 2 months for an appointment, blimey! Can you go on the cancellation list?

PiePig - Remember you are PUPO    I also prefer face to face, I agree. Do you want to meet in town for a coffee? I want to go to the Castle Park show and get some of Cathie's yummy chocies   We could meet there and go for a coffee, how about it?

Shelley - good luck for Thursday  

Cleo - well done for the gym! I need to go running again ... You're shaming me into action, I hope  

Rivka x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Rivka - that sounds like a lovely plan


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - I'm not sure if the tx list was as long. I was offered an appt with Aban Kadva sooner but I declined it


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Is annoying isn't it. I mean i like ISIS because of him, but actually the chances of me seeing him are very slim. If he does ec then he def won't do transfer will he


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I would go for Gidon doing the e/c and Sarah (Nurse, the Manager one) doing the transfer, she did my last one and she was excellent. She really calmed me down as I got in a bit of a pickle with almost a panic attack when I found out that Gidon was not doing my transfer   

It is a pain. Not sure how many days Dr Boto or Aban are doing now??


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - glad you're feeling better.   for good news on Thursday. 

Cleo - well done for going to the gym. 

Tricksy -   you can't ride till Friday. Last time I went I was told to take it easy for a week - 2 days before the race for life! That's a long time to wait for your appt with Gidon. Are they getting in another cons to help as they'll be getting really behind if he's not in that often. 

Rivka/Debs - if you're coming to the food festival Sunday would be better as I may have a choc party on Saturday afternoon but I'll def be there Sunday morning until after lunch so dh can have a break.

Debs - I know how you feel about phones. I hate calling people which seems   sometimes but I get in a bit of a paddy about it. Texting and e-mails have helped me no end. 

Wow, a week tomorrow. That seems to have come round fast, though it's probably dragging for you. 

Rivka - don't overdo it on the DIY, though it sounds like the house will look fab when you're finished. 

Em - are you ok? Worried about you as not heard from you in a few days. Well done on hitting 10lb - not far off a stone now. That's fab. 

Off to the choc kitchen now   though would like to go to bed. Shouldn't be out there long though. Just a bit nervous about sleeping tonight as I'm on a day without the sleeping tabs. It's good in some ways as they leave a really nasty taste in my mouth so I have to keep a constant supply of tictacs handy, I just don't want to be awake half the night.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

Been working (free-lance translations) all evening, so now want a nice cuppa and sleep!

Cathie/Debs - I can come to Castle Park sometime before or around lunchtime. Debs - I pm'd you now.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all, or should I say Bonjour??

We are back from France, had a lovely time, weather was fab. Only one upset when a stupid french man ran right into me at the supermarket. We have just got in so I will catch up with all the news in the morning. Hope you are all okay. Did you have your BBQ at the weekend? I hope it went well. Louie, I was sorry to read about more losses from Colchster.  

Will be back after a nice long sleep to catch up.

Bon nuit everyone xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just a quickie. 

Loui - just seen the news. So sad. Thinking of you with all the sad things you'll be involved in.  

Julia - Bonjour! Welcome home. Glad you had a good time.

Must take the dogs out now before it gets too hot.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Yeahhhhhhhh day off tomorrow!!  Can't wait had a really busy week,  my poor dh he's had a mole and a cyst removed today and he's got 7 stitches in his back......bless him its not his year for getting things wrong with him     Still he's pleased as he's got a week of work now.

Little Moo - Good to hear your back safe and sound and that you had a great holiday,  whats all this about the man running into you?

Loui   

Debs - Keeping everything crossed for you   

Rachel - Oh wot a bummer at work,  is there anyway you could bring your treatment forward? I think you should carry on with your plans if not, is there no way that the new person can go with someone else when your not about it just seems such a shame to change your plans when you had it all planned in your own mind what you was doing.

Tricksy - How are you finding not riding this week bet you pi%%ed off    OMG 15th August is ages away for your follow-up still it gives you plenty of time to think about whether your gonna try again or not  

Shelley  - Good luck tomorrow  

Well thats me
lots of love
Lisa


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Lisa - Your poor DH has really been through it recently hasn't he!  Have a nice day off tomorrow.

Shelley - goodluck for tomorrow

Cath/Rivka - see you on Sunday hopefully

Well I'm much the same, no symptoms at all and feel pretty normal.  keeing my fingers crossed though

xxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to tell you that I am staying off the computer for a few days to stop me obsessing.  No news to report really, haven't been able to get myself to go to the doctors yet (just need some evidence (ie like a symptom) to make it seem real first.  Done loads more tests though and they are all positive but faint.

Piepig - thinking of you.

Hope everyone else is OK.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Ah Lisa, poor Steve, he really is going through it at the moment isn't he   I hope that he feels better really quick and he can enjoy having some time off work. Have you got any plans for tomorrow 

Debs - No symptoms is not bad news, loads of people don't have any symptoms at all so don't worry     PMA hun    

Julia - Good to have you back hun   

Sam - I'm hoping and praying for a stickie for you hun xxx      keep in touch xx 

It is really quiet on here at the mo, where is everyone 

I'm not too bad, my back is still quite tender and poor Crop looks quite sad when I don't take her out. I am going to ride on Friday afternoon though. Just a gentle one around the block and see how it goes. I still seem to be busy though and not really getting home any earlier! Plus I've been cooking this week   I mean what on earth is that all about   the poor chinese is going to wonder what happened!!! 

Hope your all ok, Good luck tomorrow Shelley, I'll be thinking of you

Take care everyone

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Sammji - glad you're having a good holiday so far (did you go punting in the end?).  I haven't lived in the area very long either but as Rivka suggested Dedham/Flatford Mill is really nice for walks if you haven't been there already or if you go a bit further afield there are a few nice places in Suffolk only an hour or so away (Woodbridge, Aldeburgh and Southwold to name a few).  Hoping AF turns up for you soon too.

Debs - really sorry as normally I would have loved to have met up with you but I have a friend down from Wales staying with me this weekend.  Hope you have a nice time with Rivka though.  Hope that your not going too mad with the TWW - I always find it gets worse as test date gets closer!

Shelley - well done on the cake - it sounded yummy (we know what you can bring to the next meet!). Good luck with the scan tomorrow too (sending you lots of     ). Hope you and Greg have a nice wedding anniversary this weekend as well.

Cath - Mike's up for going to the food and drink festival this weekend when my friend comes so will pop over to your stall to say hello if you are about.

Tricksy - pleased to hear that you've booked in to see your GP about your periods - Can't believe it has taken you so long to book in and see Gideon though - I was lucky then they fitted me in the other week when I missed my first appointment.  As Lisa says though hopefully having a longer time to wait to see him will give you more space to decide what you want to do.

Julia - welcome back from your hols - sounds like you had a good time.

Lisa - poor Steve - hope he is not suffering too much with his stitches but as you say at least he has a week off work because of it.  Also wanted to let you know I finally got a reply from Reprofit - they are booking people in for March/April 09 at the moment so it is now quite possible we might be there at the same time if my next cycle doesn't work! How strange would that be! I'm going to try and send back the application tomorrow.

Rivka - I'm always looking for people to go running with so let me know when you're feeling up to it.  We've started a little group in work and go out around Highwoods on Wednesday evenings, but most other nights I could meet you if you ever want to go?  I went out with the pup tonight.

Sam2007 -  vthinking of you at the moment and keeping my fingers crossed  

Dogwalkers - I could probably make Monday night if you don't mind me confirming on the day (there is a slim chance I may have to work late but will try my best to avoid doing so)

Hello to everyone else,

Not much news from me though and still haven't decided what to do about my next cycle but think I will play it by ear and decide in a few weeks - when I know when my August AF is due it will make it easier for me to plan dates and see how that will work out with my trainnee in work.  There are of course people I can ask to help out supervise her when I go on leave but I don't want to completely abandon her if my time off coincides just as she starts and I suppose in the scheme of things another month won't hurt if I do delay my cycle.

Anyway football has at last finished so will try and get some conversation out of DH!

Love to you all,

Rachel xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Wow, such a lot to catch up on. I was sorry to read that you did not have your meet up (but pleased in a way that I did not miss a good day!) When shall we re-arrange it for? I am very happy to host it here if we can all get some dates going. I am free most weekends (sad eh  ) so any time would be good for me. Shall we arrange it during school holidays then so that everyone can come?

Emma, sorry to read that you have been feeling down lately. It must be difficult knowing a year has gone by since your treatment. You are doing so well with the dieting. Keep it up and I am sure that your next treatment will come round very very soon. Men are from a different planet so try not to worry too much about not being able to talk to your DH. I don't know many men that can sit down and have a good heart to heart. On a lighter note, you did make me laugh about going out with someone cos he had a nice dog! Good enough reason I suppose!!  

Rachel, is there anyone else who can take the trainee under their wing, if you do need to take time off whilst she is with you? I am not sure that I would be willing to delay treatment, if it was me (how selfish is that?!  ) Would you be able to arrange to leave her with things to do or do you need to supervise her 100%? 

Tricksy, nice to chat to you on ******** earlier. You have been having a rough time lately, what with the horses, your back etc. Take care of yourself and take it easy. I know you are itching to get back on Cropi but listen to the experts if they advise you to take it easy for a while. Poor Cropi, I bet she misses you riding her as much as you miss it. 

Louie, I really admire you. It takes a very strong person to be there for others, the way that you are. You are doing an amazing job but please remember to take time out to look after yourself too. It must be very stressful for you to deal with everyone elses worries, losses etc.  

Lisa, whatever decision you make will be the right one for you. I think you should trust your instincts about the clinics and go with the one you feel comfortable with, when you feel ready. There was an Irish couple on holiday who had two children, obviously adopted, who looked like they were Korean or from somewhere similar. They were absolutely gorgeous. I wanted to speak to the mother to ask her about the adoption process, but they left before I got a chance to speak to them. It was funny hearing them with an Irish accent though. Well done to you and DH for the weight loss, you certainly don't need to lose weight, either of you. Being a bit more healthy can't hurt though.

Cleo, sorry to hear you have been having a tough time at work, and hope you can come to a decision about when to go ahead with treatment again. Perhaps you should leave it a couple of months in order to get your body in shape, so that you feel more optimistic about treatment again. I am glad that the Pimms is going down well though, I am sure a bottle or two can't hurt!

Shelley, how crap were Isis then? I am shocked that they consistently manage to mess up their admin. They really need more admin staff there, looking after everyone. I know they are good at the fertility side of things, but I do feel they need to sort out their customer service a lot more. I loved looking at your pics on ******** but was bit confused, which one was the Bride in the wedding pics?!?!?  

Debs, wow, things have gone so well for you. How are you feeling? I have everything crossed, and hope time is flying by quickly for you and that the 2WW is going quickly. Your pics on ******** were great too - looks like you have camping down to a fine art!

Cathie, I hope you have not been working too hard. Did I read that you are going to be at Castle Park this weekend? If so I shall try and get there and make a few purchases. 

Rivka, your house sounds lovely. Where did you get your carpets from? We are after a new one for the lounge. Good luck with the outcome of your piano test, I am sure you have done very well.

Sam - that is great news! It is really inspiring to hear some good news. I hope the BFPs continue!!

I am so sorry that I am sure I have missed loads of you. Hi to the new girls too. Welcome to our thread.

France was lovely, it was a nice holiday, although we could have been anywhere with a pool as we spent most of the time at the swimming pool as James did not want to go anywhere else. It rained most mornings but the afternoons and evenings were sweltering. The idiot in the supermarket was obviously in a hurry and crashed straight into my belly (difficult to miss at the moment!). He apologised profusely but I was so shocked, and worried in case he had hurt the baby, that I immediately burst into tears. I felt a right tit but I was just shocked I think. 

Does anyone fancy a meal out at the Boathouse Restaurant in Dedham? I went for a walk there today with Gord and it looked lovely, and Tricksy assures me it is lovely food there. So just wondered if anyone fancied a meal out there sometime. Also any dates for the next meet would be good. Thanks.

Have a nice evening everyone. I missed you all  

Julia xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Shelley - goodluck for tomorrow!

Little Mo - glad you had a good holiday. Carpets were from the carpet centre near Asda, come over for coffee when we have them finished next week and then you can see for yourself if you'd like to try them too  

Tricksy - you must be missing the riding   take care on Friday.

Rachel - I want to go running with you on Wednesday evenings in Highwoods, this sounds good. I'll pm you.

Lisa - oh, poor DH! Hope he enjoys his week off.

Rivka x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

morning everyone,
    just really quick thanks for all your messages for today,im just getting ready now but thought my appointment was at 9:15 but its not till 10am so got up early for no reason      .really hoping all is ok so i can get started on the next stage friday,i will let u all no how i got on later.bye bye.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Good Luck Shell, I'm thinking of you hun    I'm sure you'll be fine xxx 

With regards to a meal at the Boathouse oohhh yes, its my favourite restaurant, the food is superb and its lovely to sit outside next to the river and watch the world go by. And thanks to Julia for offering to host the bbq   I havn't got my diary on me but will look tonight. Are you going for a Sat Day/Night or Sunday?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Good luck today Shelley.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi just got back and its ....................................................................................?sorry     full steams ahead for stimming tomorrow nite    now i am really gonna feel like a pin cushion    my lining is nice a thin ,but it was funny because i went for a wee just before i went in the room ,and while he was scanning me he said have u really been for a wee,my bladder filled up real quick ,but its good as it shows im drinking lots     .and yes pls for the boat house me and greg love it there.and defo for the bbq.well im going to go out for the day now as im very happy ,iwas worried about today.hope ur all ok,lots off love to u all.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Shelley - wow! I am so glad everything is going fine, and hopefully with stimming you'll be feeling better (it balances your body after d/regging). Funny enough I am the same, even if I go for a wee before an internal scan I'm still told my bladder is full. Means we have small bladders I gues  

News from me: I finally decided to call the adoption people and find out what was happenning. I was told we have a Social Worker allocated to us, and she'll call me on my mobile tomorrow to arrange a first home visit! Wow!!! So excited. I know it's only the first step, and many difficulties ahead, but we're finally moving somewhere.

Take care everyone,

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Woohoo for Shelley & Rivka - great news for both of you


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

I second that - really good news for Shelley and Rivka          

Thanks everyone for your well wishes about all our soldiers. I went to one of the 19 yr old's funeral on Tues (Dave Murray) and it was so very sad but also really touching too. I'm going to another one (in Colchester) next Mon. I'm off tomorrow to meet 6 of our soldiers who were flown back today from Afghanistan with injuries (some minor, i.e. back pain and so are coming back for scans, another one with a fractured hand and one with a hernia), so I'm quite busy. D/R'g is going absolutely swimmingly (probably because I'm concentrating on other things) - I have my baseline scan next Thurs.

Sorry no personals - I only nipped home to find out how Shelley got on today,

loui xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Woo hoo Shelley and Rivka. 

Loui -  

Will come back on later from work as too much to do here.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

loui,hello hun and bless u for coming on to see how i got on how sweet especially as u have got soo much going on at the moment.glad ur D/R is going well but sorry about all the funeralls u are having to attend ,it must be soooooo sad,but we are here for u hunny and sending u vertual strength to get through it all,hope u get some time off soon. 

rivka,thats fab news hunny ,glad to hear ur finally getting some where lets hope she brings more good news tomorrow.   

hi to everyone else and once again thank u for all ur messages,u lot are the best.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley - thats fab honey!!      not long till EC now!!  I'm pleased for you after your worry about the late show of AF etc....I just know this is all gonna go really well for you!

Rivka -great news on some progress with the adoption application.

Loui -


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Just a quicky from me as well:

Shellie - good news on your scan - hopefully you'll start having less side effects from your meds too - lots more     for your little follies to start growing.

Rivka - great news from the adoption service - that is great you have been allocated a social worker and hope you get your appointment soon     - will pm you about the running.

Julia - thanks for offering to host the next meet - just had a look in my diary for dates and unfortunately I'm busy all of July as we go on hols which takes up about 3 weekends and then also already have plans for most of the weekends in August - could do the weekend the 9/10 August though if that is ok with people but won't take offence if this doesn't suit everyone else. 

Loui -   for you and for Monday.

Finally a bit of a mess up from the ISIS - I had requested my notes from them so I could take them on to Essex and Herts as I need the HIV results etc and if we go for donor eggs, but not only were the notes addressed to a different couple when we got them on the weekend, but I have just been looking through and found they have also sent me another patient's schedule!  Doesn't say much for their confidentiality does it?  Anyway will call tomorrow and let them know - hope the poor girl is not still waiting for it.

Anyway have to go,
love Rachel xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

thats shocking rachel!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Rachel~   thats awful!!!! Hope they wern't mine!!! Oh god and they have ur picture in them don't they..... what a major cock-up!!

Sam xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just treated myself to a chicken shish kebab.....hope the embies don't mind!!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

rachel,that is soooooo bad,i would be well [email protected] off. 

debs,how ru feeling hunny?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley - feel ok, totally normal except for a lightheaded spell earlier today and sore (.)(.) but don't think either of those are significant.  thinking of testing early as john is working a long day on OTD and won't be around to celebrate/commiserate.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

debs,ur test day is tuesday isnt it?so u will do it monday?cant belive how quick the time is going.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I'm thinking sunday (my test day is wednesday) as my usual luteal phase is 12 days so in a natural cycle AF would arrive sunday, and john is home!  so cath/rivka be warned lol!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

i have a good feeling about ur cycle,but ur testing really early.is john working tuesday?stay     hunny.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just have a need to pee on a stick    don't worry I won't be devastated if its neg that early on as believe there will still be hope!  like I said I chose that day cos normally AF would arrive then, so in a normal cycle thats when I'd test.  he is off tuesday so if BFN sunday will retest tues.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

thats if i have the guts to test at all !!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

yeah,no what u mean,i would rather be ignorent and not want to no,i have been reading over threads stupid and now i am thinking about what happens if o ovulate early,there are so many things that can go wrong,i have got to stop this im gonna go crazy


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

You're very unlikely to ovulate early cos of the drugs you take suppressing that from happening!  Don't worry honey, its hard not to I know but you'll be fine....don't forget you'll be my baby shopping buddy so it has to work xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

yes ur right,im looking forward to that,im off now,take care hunny we will have to meet up again soon.nit nite.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

night night honey, and hopefully see you soon xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Had a really busy day today went shopping in Chelmsford and was really good just brought pressies for people and only brought myself a bit of makeup...........how good am i    Poor DH is still in a bit of pain with his stitches and didn't sleep well he slept walk again tried to get in the blo&y wardrobe    It was worse on holiday he was trying to get out on the balcony one night      

Shelley - Great news ........its all systems go and the time will fly by now and no horrible side efects.

Debs - sore (.)(.) is a great sign    

Little Mo - Great to have you back and glad you had a great time on holiday,  did you camp?  How's things with you are you feeling well?  I don't blame you being upset about that stupid bloke bumpin into you    I've never been to the boat house in Dedham but I'd deffo be up for a meal there - what type of food is it do you know?  Thanks for offering for the next bbq we must get a date sorted.

Rivka - Great news about the adoption people i'm so pleased you didnt get the same response i got from them,  good luck  

Triksy - How are you going is your back better so you can ride tomorrow?  

Sam - Hope you ok - keep in touch hun  

Rachel - How bad is that giving you someone elses notes     Did you have to pay to get your notes?

Loui - thinking of you  

Right i am knackered gotta go
Speak soon
Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

sorry been awol! Been awful a work. Still no one to cove my fridays off so they're relying on supply who are now refusing to cover my class as htey are such little $hits to them!!! Went to ballet at the mecury last night as never seen a ballet....i know i sound so un cultered but i'm not in a hurry to see another one!!   

Shelley -  i am so sorry  didn't text you hun to wish you luck. I was thinking about you and wishing you luck but i just ran out of time.   So glad it went well and that you are full steam ahead hun  

Rivka - that is fab news hun!! So pleased for you.

Julia - so pleased you had a great holibob!! I'm up for the boat house too. Yes we need to get adate booked. What about the first weekend in august??

Piepig - wow sunday is so early ot test. I think it is fine as long as if its a bfn you think to yourself that it is very early and that a bfp is still poss. It can make you feel demotivated and down if you test early and its a bfn. I know you will get your BFP hun PMA PMA!!!!

Love to all,
Cleo xxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Whats the earliest anyone else has tested....am I crazy


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

V quick one as work not as quiet as I'd hoped. 

Piepig - I've never tested early but will if we get that far again. I just want to know if there's a chem pg or if it's just been a wash out as both times af has held off till test day which is unlike my normal short cycle. I think SamM tested really early.

Shelley - don't worry about ovulating early. The regular scans are partly to make sure that isn't likely to happen as well as to check on the number of follies. 

Rachel - I can't believe they sent someone else's notes. That's v bad. Hope you get yours soon.

Lisa - well done on the shopping. Dh's sleepwalking doesn't sound good. Is it a recent thing or has he always done it?

Must dash for now. Be back later.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cath - you are right just checked out samotms diary, she tested at 10 dpc and got BFN and then restested at 12 dpc and got a BFP so it can happen


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls

Piepig this is for u hun ...................       I *WILL* send them around if u test too early , I tested early on my 1st IVF and I was so upset when it was negative. I tested every day after that, and was always  by then end of the waiting time. No matter how much I told myself I knew it was going to b a negative cycle. Try to keep up the PMA, I will b  for u and sending u loads of       If ur still up for meeting I can do Tuesday or Wednesday in Ipswich. Good luck hunny.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

JoJo - tuesday would be fab as wednesday I'll be driving to bourn and will either be elated or devastated!  I'll PM you.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Piepig - on my first ivf i got full af from around day 7/8 so i knew it was over. On my 2nd ivf i tested on day 13 after et, had bloods that day as well and they came back at 74. Glad i didn't test earlier as i think i would have got a bfn and i would have been upset and then forced to test everyday and spend a fortune. So do bourne hall do a blood test then hun?? We have to ask for one at ISIS. Def worth having one though. If you test early you have to be mentally prepared and the wait after can be tortorous if you get a BFN waiting for OFT!! I think if i tested early and got a bfn i would feel defeated and convinced it hadn't worked even though there would still be a chance. I know i'm waffling!! Although saying that when i got my BFP i was convinced it hadn't worked and if it hadn't been for tricksy i would have gone mad, she kept me sane


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

[fly]       WE'LL MEET AGAIN, DON'T KNOW WHERE, DON'T KNOW WHEN!!!                 [/fly]

YOU LOVE MY SINGING...ADMITT IT!!

Just thought i would do a seperate post for this as we don't seem to be getting organised!!

julia thank you for your kind offer of holding the meet at yours.

Can i suggest Julias then??

Dates Sunday 3rd Aug


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Piepig hunny u need to empty ur some of ur pm's   I can't send u any.

xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Piepig~ I did test at 12dpc but i had been testing every few days so i knew that b4 this the trigger was out of my system..... if i hadn't of been then it would of been very hard to tell if it was a genuine BFP or just remains of the trigger   Loads of luck to you though hunny for whenever you decide to test             

Sam xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

hi all

Debs and I are meeting in Ipswich on Tuesday, If any1 else wants to join us please pm me and i'll give u the time and place. I think i'm the only 1 who hasn't met any of u, except I have met Emma   but that was over a year ago now.

love and best wishes. 

jo xxx

p.s I think Isaac is a typical male, he's laid here fast asleep with a bottle (milk, that is   ) in his mouth and a smelly bottom


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

♥samonthemoon♥ said:


> i had been testing every few days so i knew that b4 this the trigger was out of my system..... if i hadn't of been then it would of been very hard to tell if it was a genuine BFP or just remains of the trigger


I tested last sunday to check the trigger had gone, so any BFP will be proper BFP.

jojo - have emptied PMs!

Cleo - yep bourn hall do a blood test routinely.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Cleo - Re BBQ meet up - Sorry I can't do the 3rd August it my Mum's birthday and i can't miss it what about the week after


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

BBQ - I can do 27th july, 3rd august, 9/10th august, 17th august  think that'll do for now


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I can do the 10th aug.

BBQ 10th aug
Cleo
Lisa
Deb


Got my girly firends round for dinner tonight so looking forward to them arriving about 8. We all bring a dish and some lovely drinkies!!! I'm doing the main course which is mushroom rissoto tonight with a rocket salad and garlic bread  

What's everyone else up to??


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just passing the time on here and watching soaps till i have to pick up DH from work at 9.30


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

I've got an evening in with Big Brother    enjoy your girlie night - foods sounds nice


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

God my typing is awful!!! Just read my post back and it said i have my girly fiend round   Tried to correct and well you can see the results!!! I meant my girly friends!

Piepig - do you watch hollyoaks   Embarrassed i know to admitt   Was quite sad tonight. 

Jojo- have seen you hun at ISIS but we were a bit shy i think. I would love to come to Ipswich for lunch but will be working. Can't wait for the hols!!


Shelley - hun good luc for tonight, thinking of you!! You'll be fine.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lisa - has another one been chucked out for spitting?? i only hear things on the news. DH would go mad if i watched that every night. I can just about get away woht eastenders and hollyoaks


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi,

Just another quicky from me but wanted to clarify that the ISIS did send me all my notes - (albeit addressing them to the wrong couple!) but also added someone else's schedule - I don't think it was anyone on this thread though if it reassures anyone and there was no photo!  Anyway posted it back to the ISIS today as there were too many people about in work to call, and sent it to the manager with a stroppy note about confidentiality.

Lisa - I'd forgotten you said Steve sleep walks - you must have been pretty worried on holiday with the balcony there!  Oh - yes, had to pay for my notes of course!  £35 - it is only £15 at Essex and Herts but I needed the results for the HIV tests we had in December or would have had to get them done again for the next cycle so didn't have a choice really.

Debs - many clinics tell you to test 14 days after the day of egg collection which is what I did this time - I however then did get my faint BFP two days later on the ISIS recommended test date (sadly followed by BFN another two days later), so I think the longer you can wait the better really but fully understand you wanting to test when your DH is around and at least you know you have got the trigger out of your system.  Sending you lots of     for Sunday if I don't post before then.

Cleo - 10th August is good for me.

Off out now for a couple of beers with DH,

will try and get back on over the weekend,

love Rachel xxx

ps Dogwalkers - did we decide on Monday for a walk or are we going for another date?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I can do the 10th at the mo. I'll try not to book anything else in for that weekend this time. 

Cleo - have a nice night with your friends.

Piepig - anything good on tonight? Can't cope with anything that requires attention but hate big bro (more cos I know I'll get addicted than anything).

Em - good to hear from you hun. 

Tricksy - did you manage a ride today? Hope the back is still improving. Mine was cured by the trip to New York if you're looking for an alternative therapy  

lost train of thought - again! - will have to come back on later.

Rachel - I can do Monday.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

BBQ 10th aug
Cleo
Lisa
Deb
Rachel
CathB


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Cleo - Vile Dennis has been kicked out for spitting at Mohammed!!   Glad i didn't like him anway!  Theres still gonna be an eviction though,  Dont worry about the spelling i didn't even notice until you said


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Wheres Em?


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

They stick some horrible people in don't they?? That other girl was awful. Thanks for not noticing my spelling...


Just pm'd her

Em - hope you're ok hunny.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Don't think there is much on tonight, just crap and more crap!  oh well.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone just a quick onef from me as i have had a really bad day and feel very drained,well got into work today and the salon had flooded with sewage    yuk ,so first off the clients where going to be moved to ipswich salon so meant that i would not get home till gone 9pm,then they all moved to another day,so i thought oh well another day off,but then my boss come in and had arranged to hire out the arena,which was fine but had clients moaning and kicking off alday,so that was that,and my boss has now change my part time hours     which has ****** me off as im all settled,this dosent start till october but it has stressed me out,and alsop i have been worried about starting stimming tonight so everything has really got to me,it is all so small and perfetict  but it has really got to me,im very sensitive to things at the moment,so i come home and had a big     but dont no why i stressed about tonights jab as it was fine,i done it in my belly,well greg done it.i thought going part time would be less stress but the place i work at is just a shambles,if its not one thing its another.sorry for the rant.

vicky and nickola thanks for ur texts today,did u get to ride today?

hi to everyone else hope ur all ok.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley - sounds like a nightmare day    glad to hear the jab went ok, the journey has now properly started and your follies  will be starting to respond already.  Have a fab anniversary weekend honey xxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

thanks debs


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelley - I'm so sorry that you've had such a crap day hun. Life is so stressful at times, its just not fair is it   I hope that you have a better evening and can relax and have a nice evening with Greg.

I'll be back in a bit, apparentley Cropi and I are in the Standard from our Dressage last week   I need to go and buy one!!!! Be back in a bit xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

i have got a standard and yes u are in there very nice picture.   
its towards the back.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening all.

This is just a quickie as I am off to bed. Lack of sleep over the past couple of nights and a huge Chinese tonight has made me really sleepy. Well done Shelley for the first of your stimming injections. You are doing so well, considering how nervous you were about it all. You should be giving yourself a pat on the back. Try not to stress about work, if the need arose you could always find another salon, I am sure anywhere else would be desperate for a fab stylist like you, and give you hours that suited you too.

Cleo, your meals with the Fiends sounds lovely. Enjoy the food, and the drink too!

I agree with you Cathie, I am trying to avoid Big Brother, only because I know I would be addicted! 

Debs, please let us know what happens ASAP if you test on Sunday. 

Lisa, sorry I was not able to chat properly tonight on ********. I was a bit preoccupied with the huge plate of Chinese!

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend. Right, off to bed I go, although I may watch a bit of DIY SOS in bed, and then perhaps a tiny bit of Big Brother .... oh dear, another late night coming on!! Most dates are fine for me for the BBQ so I will go with the majority, the 10th is looking good so far.

Julia xxx

BBQ 10th aug
Cleo
Lisa
Deb
Rachel
CathB
Julia 

Tricksy - YOU ARE FAMOUS!!! Cropi has a posh name!!! You look fab!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Shelley - Awwwwww sorry you had such a sh1t day  hun     Sounds a nightmare,  Glad though that your 1st jab went well  - whens your anniversary?

Tricksy - Yay you & Cropi are famous.....I don't know whether we get that paper here i'll have a look when i go out tomorrow - Hows your back?  I'm sitting here with an icepack on mine tonight  

Julia - Night night sleep tight  

Debs - Let us know how you get on if you do test on Sunday  

love Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Well done on the jab Shelley. Sorry you had a pants day. 

Tricksy - is that the weekly paper? I'll pop and get one in the morning. Tried to look at it online but the site isn't finding anything. 

Julia - I think I'll be following your example with the late night tonight   Just one more batch of honeycomb........ 

I had a pm from Em earlier to say she's ok.

really must go again as am falling asleep at thekeyboard again.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D4%252F4%255F13%255F12v%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







  Yep we are in the paper!! They spelt Cropi's name wrong, its actually Akropolis. I am well chuffed, we don't scrub up too bad   Thanks guys for your nice comments

BBQ 10th aug
Cleo
Lisa
Debs
Rachel
CathB
Julia 
Tricksy 

We are actually meant to be going to the in-laws that day but Si is going to speak to them tomorrow and see if we can change it. Fingers crossed

Julia - Glad you enjoyed your chinese, I made a curry for dinner tonight but my tummy feels a bit funny so I didn't enjoy it very much. Si made up for me though  I don't think that you are going to have your early night with all of that telly!! Hope you get a good nights sleep 

Shelley - How long until you go away for the weekend in your winnybaygo (or however its spelt!!) Try not to stress hun, I know its hard. When your cycling everything seems to get on top of you so much more. Its hard to keep a level head with things. You know where I am if you want to talk hun 

Debs - I am hoping and praying that you get your bfp on Sunday, i've got a good feeling for you hun, sore (.)(.) are a good sign!! Take care and enjoy your weekend 

Cleo - I hope that you have a good evening with your girl fiends   Thank you so much for what you said about me helping you during your last cycle, brought a little tear to my eye 

Lisa - How are you hun?? Have you got any plans for the weekend?? How is Steve's back and stitches?? you go careful with your nails over the weekend  The Boathouse does amazing food, its contemporary with a little twist, ponsy some people would say but its really nice. They do simple stuff as well, here is a sample menu http://dedhamboathouse.com/main_menu.html I am pretty sure you'll love it. My back is ok, not improved as much as I would of hoped but hey ho, I can see the ibuporfen coming out again!!

fertility friends does not take any responsibility for you going to The Boathouse, stuffing your face stupid and feeling sick for the rest of the night

Cath - I don't know what's going on lately but I seem to of been having to actually work when I go into work lately too, it sucks   don't they know we have things to catch up on!! How are you feeling now? I hope your ok and managing to get some sleep 

Loiu - I am so sorry that you have lost more soldiers this week  I've been thinking about you a lot 

Em - how are you doing hun? you've gone all quiet on us  

Rachel - I can't believe that Isis sent you someone elses schedule as well  that is really bad. Glad that you've put a flea in their ear about confidentiality. I hope that you can get going again soon with your treatment

Rivka - Well  

JoJo - Good to see you back hun, how is Issac doing? I think that we need some updated photos from you! I'd love to meet up on Tuesday but I'm at work and Tues and Weds are two really busy days for me. I hope that you can make the bbq though. I'll finally get to meet you and little Issac

Sam - How are you feeling hun?? Have you been to the docs? They will be able to give you a blood test to see how your levels are. I hope that your doing ok 

I think that I've got everyone?? sorry if I've missed you.

Well I didn't get time to ride today  The day didn't start off well, the vet was coming at 9 to see Cropi and check her eye, he turned up at 11  I was meant to be at work at 10 so it was a bit of a nightmare BUT the vet is very cute nice so I forgave him  he also said that her eye was looking good and he was very happy with it. He doesn't need to see her again for 3 months so I'm very pleased. Just got to keep a close eye (no pun intended!) on her, watch out for lumps and bumps and any change in her. So that was good news. I ended up going into work for just 2 1/2 hours, left there, had to go to the bank, then Tesco, flew home and threw a curry together, dashed down the yard for 4 as the farrier was coming....of course he was late too so that was my riding time gone  I was then at the docs to talk about my af's. He was lovely, as usual and is refering me to see Mr Evans Jones to speak to him. Then it was back to Tesco as I'd forgotten a few bits, back home, finished dinner, had a scoff, went back to Tesco for the 3rd time today to get the Standard and finally had time to come on here and catch up with you lot!!!! I AM riding tomorrow, not having a lay in, I'm meeting A down there at 6.30 in the morning so we can ride before he has to go to work. But apart from that we have NOTHING on tomorrow so we can have a nice chill day.

Hope you havn't all fallen asleep with boredom  Have a good weekend everyone

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Its the Essex County Standard, the one that comes out once a week


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Think I found it online.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

WHERE??


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

thanks hun, yep that the pic


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lovely pic Tricksy.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

I can't find it??


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

here you go, its the pic

http://3401.e-printphoto.co.uk/thisisessex/index.cfm?z=z&y=y&p_id=8534788&c_id=79495&action=view


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

ahhhh....thats lovely


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh Tricksy wot a fab piccie!!!  you look great !  
I've been looking at that menu too...............OMG my mouth is watering..........i hate dieting     Menu looks lovely so when are we going?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Do we want to do a Saturday night or a Sunday lunch?? 

Our next free Saturday night is 2nd August and Sunday is 3rd August


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I wanna come too...I can do any of the dates I gave earlier


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm off to bed, night night everyone


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm easy but I can't do the 3rd 

Night Night everyone xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Tricksy - DH and me just looked at the link, both Cropi and you look so smart   Enjoy your ride tomorrow, I'm glad the vet is happy with Cropi's eye.

Debs -    to be honest I would not test early, I have such a good feeling about your cycle and wouldn't want to spoil it by being upset if it doesn't show anything yet. Hopefully Cathie and me can entertain you enough on Sunday so you forget about testing  

Rachel - I can't believe ISIS sent you someone else's schedule, this is so out of order   Glad you got your results though. I just texted you, really looking forward to starting running with you. Only I'm not that fit, haven't run for ages, so you'll have to bear with me ...

Cathie - don't work too late!

Julia - thanks for offering to host the bbq! I can do 10/8, too. 

Lisa - I guess we got a different response because we didn't put ages down in the application ... Anyway that's just an initial visit, we'll see what they think of us then. Always something to worry about... But we decided to go with the flow and hope for the best!

Shelley - what a nightmare day at work! Hope you're having a relaxing evening, and glad the 1st stimming jab went okay.

Jo - thanks for the invitation but I work then. Have a lovely lunch with Debs.

Cleo - enjoy the fiendish evening   

Yes, nothing decent to watch on telly! We're going to watch a DVD when I finish catching up with you chatty lot  

SW called today - I was so nervous talking to her! - She's coming for an initial home visit on 23rd July. Would you like to add this date to our list? I'm not sure it's appropriate because the list is usually about tx, but would you mind if it's there??

Have a lovely weekend everyone,

Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning all, I am confused now.....

Are we doing 2 dates, one for the boathouse and one for the BBQ?  

Debs, hope you are able to sleep ... not long now!! I think you are going to have a lot to celebrate on your forthcoming holiday. Where abouts in France are you going? Hope you have a fab time.

Cathie, hope you do well at the food festival this weekend. We might come along at some point tomorrow.

Shelley, hope you are okay today after your crappy day yesterday. Are you working today? Hope that you have a better day today  

Em, are you okay? Will send you a PM later. Hope you are having a nice weekend with DS.

Hope everyone else is okay and has a nice weekend. xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning Guys,

Isn't it a lovely day. I was up and out by 6.15 and riding by 7, it was lovely. Had a great ride, it was so quiet. We say a lovely Kestrel catch a mouse and found a dead snake on the side of the road   It was greeny in colour and had markings on its back. We have no idea what sort it was so A has gone back and put it in a carrier bag to take to work to get it identified   there is a reptile house where he works incase your wondering   

Julia - Yes, there are 2 dates, the bbq at yours and a meal at the Boathouse.....hhmmm may try and talk Si into taking Amber for a walk in Dedham later and just pop in for a little bite to eat  

I'm just digging out the list, i'll post it up in a mo


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Any more dates to add [/color]

28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary









30th June - Shelley Scan & EC2 bloods -    

2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay








Shelley - stimming scan     
Debs (Piepig) - Official Test Date    

3rd July - Loui baseline scan    

4th July - Rachels Birthday








Shelley - stimming scan    

5th July - Debs off on Holibobs <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D28%252F28%255F1%255F14%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









7th July - Shelley & Loui stimming scans    

9th July - Shelley & Loui stimming scans    

11th July - Shelley egg collection & Loui stimming scan    

14th July - Loui stimming scan    

16th July - Loui stimming scan    

18th July - Loui egg collection    

23rd July - Rivka 1st Adoption visit   

5th August - Major Loui and Captain Loui Wedding Anniversary









6th August - Debs & Mr Piepigs Wedding Anniversary









16th August - Loui Birthday









13th October - Little Mo's Baby Due









31st October - Sam's Baby Due









21st November -Julia's 40th Birthday









2009

26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









10th April - Faiths 2nd birthday









14th April - Tricksy birthday









7th May - Lisa's birthday









[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - you can add my OTD if you like 2nd July, and off on holiday 5th July


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Done hun


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just a quickie - again! Got up at 4   to turn the machine on then couldn't get back to sleep until it was time to get up again. I'm ahead of the game so far today though so hopefully that will continue. Just have 80 truffles left to do before I leave for a childrens party at 12. Can someone remind me why I set up the business again? Would much rather be at the park scoffing the scrummy food on offer there. 

Debs/Rivka - what sort of time are you heading down to the park tomorrow? Just so I can make sure I'm there at the right time. I think I'll be there till about 2 after which I'll need to come home for a snooze before my night shift. 

Tricksy - glad you had a nice ride this morning. It's lovely out there, though getting a bit warm now. 

Count me in for the boathouse as well. I think I can do the first weekend in August as nothing in the diary.

Rivka - great news about the home visit. It's great to hear that adoption isn't a complete no go area.

Right - must get on.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shhhhhn could you all keep the noise down, my head hurts  

I know it my own fault, but we had such a lovely evening and the pimms and wine was flowing...now i feel like crap.

Shelley - well done on your first stimms. So how come they've change your hours?? What do they want you to do??

Tricksy - a famous person on our site, can i have your autograph    Glad cropi has the all clear.

Lisa - i actually watched bb this morning, what a horrid man for spitting in mohammeds face..yuk. It made him cry, i don't like that.

Going to crawl back to be methinks.............


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Girls - please forgive me for being awol for so long - im sorry i have not been here to support you like you deserve  
I am typing this from my dads pc cos today i walked away from my marriage, no body knows yet least of all my husband - am off to my mums in a minute, hopefuly for some support and plenty of alcohol - feel like sh*t but cant go on anymore, i have been unhappy for too long. Man i feel better just typing the truth. I hope you will all still want to be my friends even if im not in the same place as you. Still wish for another child but know now that cant happen, am lost, lonely and tired - miss you all though


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Oh Em, I'm so sorry to read this.  I can only apologise that I've not been a good enough friend to have been there to help support you recently. Of course I will still want to be your friend    I hope you are OK and are able to get some support from family


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em -  

Cleo -  how's the head now? 

Debs - how are you doing? Are you still planning on testing tomorrow?

tea ready so I'll be back later.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

cath - will see how I feel when I wake up.  think i am meeting rivka at castle park at about 11.  where abouts will your stall be?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Angel10 said:


> Girls - please forgive me for being awol for so long - im sorry i have not been here to support you like you deserve
> I am typing this from my dads pc cos today i walked away from my marriage, no body knows yet least of all my husband - am off to my mums in a minute, hopefuly for some support and plenty of alcohol - feel like sh*t but cant go on anymore, i have been unhappy for too long. Man i feel better just typing the truth. I hope you will all still want to be my friends even if im not in the same place as you. Still wish for another child but know now that cant happen, am lost, lonely and tired - miss you all though


Em - I am so sorry hun   I'm also sorry that I havn't rung you to see how you are, I feel bad that I havn't supported you either. Of course I want you still to be my friend. You have supported me so much over the last 2 1/2 years, I will always be there for you. I have rung you but it went straight through to voicemail, I'm not surprised your phone is off but I have left you a message. Stay strong hun, you know that you have done the right thing and don't be daft, of course you can still have a baby......remember some of the conversations that we've had in the past  where there's a will there's a way hun


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Em - I've pm'd you hunny


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys, where is everyone 

Thinking of you Em    

Well we have had a lovely day, started off with a nice ride and Si said that he would take me out to lunch, we went to The Boathouse and it was super yummy scrummy   On the way to Dedham Si wanted to stop and look at a car he liked at Mitsubishi. We ended up taking it out for a test drive and he loved it. We got some facts and figures from the guy and went to have some lunch and have a chat about it. On the way back he took it for another test drive and he's bought it. Its an Evo IX FQ340 and goes very very fast!! It is a gorgeous car, he has put his Scooby in as part x and that goes tomorrow, I think he's picking the new one up on Monday evening. He is a very happy bunny indeed    

I'm off riding again in the morning, I've got a lesson and then we are taking my Mum out to lunch, don't seem to be doing much cooking this weekend!! I did cook a huge curry last night that we had for dinner and Si has just had some left overs for dinner tonight   God I'm such a domestic goddess   

Hope your all having a good one


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies

On behalf of Cath as she has had a well deserved early night...

Rivka/Pie Pig - I will be there from early. Cath will aim for 11. We are in the big white marquee near the entrance to the park and about half way down inside. It's pretty easy to find us. Look forward to seeing you.

Rachel - nice to see you and dh and your Mum today. 

Hoping forecast of bit more cloud and not quite so hot is right for tomorrow so the choc doesn't melt

Take care
Matt x (also off to have an early-ish night)


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

Em -   sorry you are having a hard time, understandably. Of course I am still your friend   and wish you all the best in the world. I think you did the right thing because you deserve to be happy.

Tricksy - glad you are having a nice weekend, and congratulations to S for his new car. Thanks for doing the list (and including me  ), I loved the 'Major Loui and Captain Loui', made me and DH laugh out loud.

Shelley and Greg - happy anniversary!! Hope you're having a good time celebrating.

Cath / Matt / Debs - Aiming for 11-ish, looking forward to seeing you! And to all that yummy food    I understand there's a plants sale too ... I can already see a retail frenzy waiting to happen  

Cleo - hope the head's better ... your girlie night on Friday sounds like fun  

Hello everyone else! 

Isn't it lovely to finally have such a sunny day, and sit in the garden in the evening? I love it.

Rivka x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

No news from me!

Cath/Rivka and hopefully Shelley - see you later


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just another few personals again as my friend is still here but currently in bed sleeping off a hangover  .  We're having a good weekend though and had a really nice day yesterday which included a visit to the Food festival where we spent far too much money, and then a night down the pub with a few friends.  We're off to Clarice House today for a beauty treatment (I'm having a pedicure) and then possibly over to Dedham for a walk later on this afternoon.

Emma - OMG - just saw your post hun     - I am so sorry to hear your news but of course we will all remain your friend and are still here for you - we are all in different places on this whole journey and  I still hope that you will get another child in the future, you never know how things will turn out   .  I wish you lots of strength at the moment and hope that you get through this difficult time - just pm me if you need anything.

Debs - lots more      for whenever you test (I assume no news means you didn't test today?).  Thinking of you.

Shelley - sorry you had a bad day in work on Friday - not what you need at the moment, but well done on doing your jab OK - those Gonal F pens take a bit to get your head around when you first use them.  Hope you had a nice wedding anniversary yesterday though and good luck for your next scan tomorrow  .

Tricksy - just read your posts about you in the Essex Standard - well done fame at last and a lovely picture!  Glad Cropi's eye is getting better though and hope you had a nice ride yesterday.

Rivka - that's brilliant news you have a date to meet the social worker - I will be on holiday then but send you lots of      in advance that the meeting goes well. Also, don't worry about not being too fit when we go running - I am honestly not a fast runner, more of a steady pacer IYKWIM and happy go go at your pace - when I go with the dog I usually end up stopping half the time anyway to find out where he has gone (usually after a rabbit) so it won't be a problem - looking forward to seeing you.

Cleo - sounds like you had a good Friday night - hope you have fully recovered now.

Lisa - How are you doing?  I've just had an email back from Reprofit - they have suggested early May to book us in   !  Not sure I will be able to wait that long if my next cycle does not work but will put my name down anyway and see how I feel nearer the time.

Matt - nice to see you yesterday -we have already eaten the chocolate we bought!  I won't tell my friend that you thought she was my Mum though   !!!  

Cath/Dogwalkers - really sorry to mess you around but I now can't make tomorrow evening - my friend who is staying has the week off work and has asked to stay Monday night too and I didn't want to tell her I already had plans as she is down from Wales and I don't see her very often - I could do Thursday night though if that is any good? 

Anyway had better go - sorry to those of you I have missed,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Just a quicky as have a busy day. Got school work to do then biking over to our friends near highwoods for a bbq. Mum and dad popping in this morning to see us too and DH still needs to cut the grass and walk the dog. So much for a lazy sunday!

Em - i am so sorry to hear your news hun. I'm always here for you if you need anything.   We are all at different stages of our life but i know that where ever we are, we are all still very good friends.  

Piepig-  no news means no test then   I'm glad you held off. Not long now til OTD!!      

Rivka/shelley/deb/cat - have a great day at the food festival.

Tricksy - wow you don't hang abvout on the decision making front do you   Glad your dh has a car he loves! You day yesterday sounded lovely.

Right gotta dash,
take care, cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley, Rivka and Cath - was really lovely to see you all today.  cath your choc was v.tasty as usual!

and sorry if my post was misleading, no news did not mean no test.....it just means no news, as in I am none the wiser    so yes, you're gonna have to send out the  and slap my wrists....but I still feel positive and   for a BFP so there was no harm in testing early


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

anyone fancy this

http://www.sgrfm.co.uk/Article.asp?id=743984

/links


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh girls thank you all sooooooo much for your messages, texts etc - i love you all for being so great and supportive. I am only sorry that i had to post what i did yesterday, i feel like i have been very unkind to you for not being around so long and then involving you in my sh*t  

When i left my home yesterday i had walked away from my marriage, i have been unhappy for a long time but i think alot of it has been my doing. When i say this, what i mean is that for so long i have wanted more from dh than just being married to him, he has had to live with the thought that if he cant give me a child then i would probably leave him.......i know it sounds horrible, but i have told him that in angry outburts   what alot of you guys have all made me realise is that you are happy and secure in your marriages (and i dont mean this to sound insensitive cos i promise i dont mean it to) without children together. I have been looking to make my marriage right by having to have a child (if that makes sense!) What i have now come to realise  is that my marriage shouldnt be solely based on having kids, that actually a strong, true, loving relationship comes from the love you share and not in any offspring. What i also have to do is to take time away from ttc and see if my marriage is strong enough on its own to survive. 

I feel ashamed admitting this to you, but i have been chaseing my own tail, spiralling into a trail of distruction because my sole ambition in life has been to have another child.........i have turned into an angry, bitter woman and i dont like me. From today i am trying to turn over a new leaf, work on the marriage i have and if i really cant face my future with dh and no more children i will leave, one thing for sure is that i dont intend to be unhappy anymore. Dh loves me very much, everything he does is for and about me. He has his moments, gets angry and shouts, but what man wouldnt when he has the pressure and heartache of not being able to get me pg and knowing i could leave at anytime, surely its enough to drive anyone mad  

This is me, this is the true me, its what you dont see. Please dont feel bad about me, im just human and have hurts and wants and i lash out. Dh deserves to be happy as does my ds. I am going to try and forget about ivf for a while (it wont be easy) and focus on what i do have. 

I hope you can all understand me, and again i am so sorry you had to be involved, i feel very bad for that..........  

Sorry for no personals  
Love to all
Em x


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Debs, Shelley, Cath, Loui - it was so lovely to see you and hubbies today. 

What a nice food show! Besides Cathie's lovely chocs (DH came just for them  ) I got some nice organic creams and soaps, local honey, a sunflower pot and a beatiful rose bush, so I'm a happy bunny.

Cleo - glad you are having a nice weekend, although busy.

Rachel - sounds like you're having a lovely time with your friend. Looking forward to our running together! 

Emma - oh ...  I feel humbled for your being so honest and brave about your life and feel privileged that you trust us to share all your thoughts with us. It sounds like you are making some strong and positive decisions. We all know the stress of IF and the effects it has on marriages. DH and me have been through a lot and it does affect the relationship and adds a lot of stress. We have been determined not to let it ruin our marriage, and I can see now you are, too. Have you spoken to DH yet? I so much hope for you that this is a beginning of a new journey for you both, and that you can be happy in the love you share with DH and DS. I am here for you if you ever want a chat. Let u know how things work out - are you back at home now?

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em - I'm glad you feel you can share all of this with us.   Marriage is extremely difficult at the best of times, and you've not had many of those recently. We're behind you 100% whatever you want to do that is right for you. You may feel you have become bitter when you think over things but that's not the way you come across to me at all. You've a lot on your plate and you're trying to deal with things the best way you can.   

Debs/Shelley/Rivka/Loui/Julia - it was great to see you all today. It felt like an ISIS meet with all of you around at various times. 

Debs - I'll need to check my diary about the 12th but it would be fun as a girly night out. Glad you're still feeling positive - it's half the battle. 

Shelley - hope you had a lovely lunch. 

Back on later. We've moved into a new office so I need to find out where everything is now. I'd forgotten so got a bit of a shock when I went into teh old one to find it deserted with all the pooters ripped out.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Ladies

We've been at mum & dad in law today it is there 45th wedding anniverssary today!!    45 years!!!  
Its the last of the footie tonight...........thank god!!!!   DH has lost another 4 lb this week so thats 11lb in total and i've lost a big fat zero!!! 

Tricksy - Wot a great weekend you've had,  I bet Si is over the moon about his new car,  Steve says if he's over this way he'd like a spin in it     What did you have at the boathouse to eat?  Glad Cropi has been given the all clear  

Em - Big hugs coming your way hun,  IF plays such a stressful side in our marriages and its so hard sometimes to remember who you were when you were first together and to get that back and be happy again without the stress of IF hanging over your head,  Are you back at home with DH now?  We are all here to support you whatever you decide to do your not alone   

Shelley - Did you have a nice anniversary - Good luck tomorrow at Isis 

Deb -    Step away from those sticks!!! 

Cleo - Glad your having a good weekend busy though    Hope the hangovers gone now  

Rachel - how was your pedicure?  Glad you've had a nice weekend with your friend - Is she the one that does reflexology?  I'm so glad you've heard back from Reprofit was it Stepan?  May is only a month after my date so thats not too bad.......anyway you won't need it    

Loui - How are you?  When do you start stimming?

Little Mo - Hows you?  Have we decided on the 10th for the BBQ?

Rivka/Cath - Glad you had a good day at the food festival - whens the next one?

Sammij - Hope you've enjoyed your week of work, where have you been?  Are you off again next week?

Sam - Hope your ok - any news?

Right thats all from me folks
love to all
Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Em,
I bet it feels good to be able to say these things out loud instead of keeping them to your self and I'm glad that you can share this with us and If i can help you through this time in anyway just pm.

Debs:
Got my fingers crossed for you hun, Have you any signs do you think. Don't think I did when I had my bfp just sore boobs but you get that cozs of the progesterone. Good luck hun xx xx

Shelley:
Hope work are going to let you have time off after ec you don't need any stress then. I went to the doc's on my first cycle and got signed off for 6 weeks to cover the whole cycle as in my job I do heavy lifting. good luck with your first stimming scan.

Loui:
What stage are you at have you started stimming yet?

Little mo:
Hows the bump growing? Have you had your 20w scan yet? Are you going to find out what sex you are having?

Hi to everyone Ive missed ))))))hugs((((((

I've had a sad weekend my mums cat was diagnosed with cancer on Thurs and she is only 3 so Mum was taking her in for more tests on Fri but she didn't come home and still hasn't What makes it worst is that it was the anniversary of my dads death on Fri, 12years so that has hit my mum hard. It's amazing how these anniversaries bring it all back and you cry like it was yesterday. Now it hurts to think about all he has missed he would of been a great granddad. Sorry to depress you all. 

Take care Liz xx xx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Cath - it was lovely to see you today - you looked so well and it was great that I have met Matt at last! We have Put your chocolate in the fridge - I'm not sure it will stay in there very long (we bought white, milk and dark chocoloate with brazil nuts in 'cos the nuts are supposed to help build the lining up!). Sorry I missed Shelley, PiePig and Little Mo - was anyone else their too?)

Angel - what a truly heart-wrenching post. I am so pleased that you have taken action which will have positive repercussions for you. We are all here for you anytime you need us.

PiePig - good luck for test day - you are very strong to wait. Like you did I intend to test during the 2ww to wave goodbye to the trigger injection and wave  to the PREGNANT  blue line. I have just ordered 10 really cheap ones online (I think Tricksy posted the details. This time I fully intend to see the PREGNANT window!

Shelley - I'm sorry you had a bad day the other day. Hopefully things will improve this week. Very well done for the stimms injections - they are not as bad as we all psych ourselves up to be.

Rachel - I'm glad that you have your friend staying with you. Monday has turned into a bad time for me to walk too as DH is home for a long weekend and doesn't go back until 9pm tomorrow night. Yikes - May does seem a long way away doesn't it. I'm sorry you had to pay ISIS £35 for copies of your notes. I managed to cheat the system by asking the lovely Julie to photocopy few pages at a time for me - she was brilliant for doing that for me.

Rivka - I didn't realise when I saw you today that you have a date through with the SW - how very exciting! I'm keeping my fingers crossed .

Liz - I'm sorry about both your mum's cat and your dad's anniversary - you poor thing. Sending you and your mum a big cuddle. 

Lisa- I second you when you day thank goodness the footie is over! Your DH's weightloss is inspirational.

Tricksy - I like your comment about the dishy vet! I'm really pleased that Cropi has been given a clean bill of health - what great news. And don't you both look wonderful in the paper's photo. I hope you get a copy of it.

I have the baseline scan this Thurs and start stimming on Fri all being well. My AF this time has lasted 9 days (absolutely unheard of for me - they normally last about 5 days) and it was really, really heavy at the begining (sorry if tmi). So, it should all mean that my lining is very thin (fingers crossed).

PiePig - just another mention - I'm really hoping you get a BFP        

Loui xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Just a quicky!!

Shelley - have you got a scan tom?? God luck hun if you have, thinking of you. 

Angel - hun i am sorry you're feeling like this. Glad to hear that you are taking positive steps to get back on track. here for you hun.

Liz - oh hun, its so hard when you're animals get ill. Thinking of your mum, and you at this difficult time.

Sam2007 - hope you're ok hun. Any news?? 

Tired now after a lovely bbq and a few glasses of wine. Only took 15 mins to cycle there so that was good. God know why it takes longer to cycle to the yew tree   perhaps i was a bit slower then as i've been going to the gym a few time since.

Love to all....equivalent fractions with 38 kids tom!! Oh joy


Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'll be locking this old thread in next few minutes so please save any messages before posting otherwise you may lose them....

N xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New thread this way......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=147620.0

N x


----------

